# Will an Obama loss turn to rioting?



## bornright (Aug 13, 2012)

Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 13, 2012)

No more than if Mittens loses.


----------



## grunt11b (Aug 13, 2012)

According to George soros that is the plan.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

you cant cheat enough to win this time


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Very possible.....Look at the occupy idiots, the lines for Obama bucks.

The willingness to overlook the criminal activity.


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 13, 2012)

I think there is a very realistic possibility in certain large urban areas, that a very close election with Romney winning could lead to rioting.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> No more than if Mittens loses.



?

That makes no sense at all. No one views Romney as a god or a savior, no one has a racial tie to him.

I HOPE that there will not be rioting, but I suspect that there will be some in the major cities.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Aug 13, 2012)

Obama gonna pay my rent and buy me gas!!!!


----------



## grunt11b (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you cant cheat enough to win this time



 According to the levels of cheating that was done by the left in 2008, I sadly have to agree with you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Obama gonna pay my rent and buy me gas!!!!



That you can use to burn down the city when he loses....


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 13, 2012)

I doubt it, but it will result in a ton of liberals threatening to move out of the country, yet they will stay because they are all talk and no action.


----------



## Dissent (Aug 13, 2012)

Well we won't have to worry about it. Obama won't lose...Now if he had a real conservative running against him he would lose


----------



## bornright (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you cant cheat enough to win this time



does that statement mean you think there will be rioting or not?  By the way many of us feel that the cheating by the dems only made it a close election.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Well we won't have to worry about it. Obama won't lose...Now if he had a real conservative running against him he would lose



That's one way of cleaning up the inner cities.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

If Romney loses I expect to see hordes of white people, corporatists and rightwing skinheads rioting in the streets.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think there would be more than sporadic outbursts.   However, I would not be surprised if there was widespread rioting.  It would not surprise me if obama made a public plea for rioting.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> If Romney loses I expect to see hordes of white people, corporatists and rightwing skinheads rioting in the streets.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



If the Oligarchy is successful in stealing the election by preventing minorities and students from voting, then it likely would, it surely would and has everywhere else on the planet...


----------



## blastoff (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

blastoff said:


> I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.



anyone who can watch state after state suppress the vote for the sole purpose of stealing the election and not be angry about that, is a traitor to america

let me change that


anyone who can watch state after state suppress the vote for the sole purpose of stealing the election and not be angry about that, is a *fucking* traitor to america


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



Both Presidents are part of the oligarchy.look at the big corporations that ass kiss Obama and his administration.


----------



## bornright (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.
> ...



It is beginning to sound like you might be looking for some reason to riot.  Every American over 18 should be allowed to vote....once.  This can not be done without verification.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



why do you vehemently and viciously hate America?

I know, cuz there are Black people in it, and Jewish people and Muslim people and Latino people and Gay people and by and large most of them vote for Dems, and that makes you angry

We know, the planet knows...


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.
> ...




Hi Rahm!


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



yes, to some degree, but there are huge differences dem vs repub agendas especially now since the bagger terrorists have arrived and you know it


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2012)

obama is laying the foundations right now for justification for rioting.   Are We going to win or is the ENEMY going to win.  The rich have already robbed you, take it back.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think so, its not exactly like Obama has been showering the folks in the inner city with money and gifts.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I don't think so, its not exactly like Obama has been showering the folks in the inner city with money and gifts.



They don't shower.  Didn't you get the text on that?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections

you guys want a war cuz you are pissed that Blacks are no longer slaves


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Yes fiscal accountability scares the hell out of low life like you.......


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Yes that will happen, crawl in a hole and dont come out, k?


----------



## bornright (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



you are one odd person.  I will be watching you on TV


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



for a minute there you thought you had something smart to say

if you really believe the republican party represents fiscal responsibility, historically, then you actually have actual brain damage, for real


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> 
> you guys want a war cuz you are pissed that Blacks are no longer slaves




They aren't?  They are slaves to government handouts.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



i wish, the TV i will be on will be my own reality show, titled "finally, the terrorist bigot asshole nazi baggers are gone"

tune in


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...




And what should one beleive the Democrat Party is?  The Freebie Party?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you cant cheat enough to win this time
> ...



If  your party wins this elections this time arround it will be because you cheated your asses off.

You will see millions in the streets protesting.

You will call it rioting no matter how civil the protests are.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> ...



racist, and by the way, the whole planet knows you are a racist


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I doubt there will be any rioting.  I think most of those who supported Obama have already lost faith in him.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...


insisting on being a fool, well

what the hell  

you cant win, and you arent going to get slavery back, sorry


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Ah  so you just react without knowing the true positions.


Typical democrat.

I am not repub but I am as anti democrats as a person can get.

I never liked organized crime. Democrats love it though..Proven by the support Obama receives right here.

You are low hanging fruit.


----------



## bornright (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



There are probably many right now that are picking out that big screen TV to steal.  

Being as you accuse the republicans of cheating on an election that has not happened yet perhaps you really just see the handwritting on the wall.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Aug 13, 2012)

Queue truthmatters article form the LATimes circa 1990.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



What makes you so sure it will be because of cheating?  Maybe Obummer loses because he sucks.  Maybe it's because more legal voters place their vote for Romney instead of Obummer.  Ever think of that?


----------



## Pheonixops (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I think that your "worries" are unfounded. Obama is going to most likely win this election. Ryan really adds nothing to Romney's ticket. How is a guy who voted YES for these items below now going to trump "fiscal conservatism"? 
Paul Ryan on Bailouts and Government Stimuli
-Voted YES on TARP (2008)
-Voted YES on Economic Stimulus HR 5140 (2008)
-Voted YES on $15B bailout for GM and Chrysler. (Dec 2008)
-Voted YES on $192B additional anti-recession stimulus spending. (Jul 2009)

Paul Ryan on Entitlement Programs
-Voted YES on limited prescription drug benefit for Medicare recipients. (Nov 2003)
-Voted YES on providing $70 million for Section 8 Housing vouchers. (Jun 2006)
-Voted YES on extending unemployment benefits from 39 weeks to 59 weeks. (Oct 2008)
-Voted YES on Head Start Act (2007)


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



I really see that no matter who is in office, big business rules. OWS was smart enough to see that, in fact in the end, they gave in to them.


----------



## Goodoledays (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you cant cheat enough to win this time



Oh my gosh. Is Ubama cheating again. Oh well can't be any worse than his lying.


----------



## Goodoledays (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Obama gonna pay my rent and buy me gas!!!!
> ...



Won't have to. Ubama will do it for us.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



As surely as the USSC ruling against the ACA Tax-date, an Obama loss WILL DEFINITELY lead some to shit all over their own nests. After which they'll shamelessly hold their hands out to government to clean up their mess.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 13, 2012)

Blacks in the ghetto could riot or most likely do random attacks on white people they come across like what happened in the Rodney King verdict where black Marines killed 1-2 white Marines in NC.

They might attack Korean shop owners in south central LA, some white owned bars near the southside of Chicago, etc. Afterall, it's not their fault their clown lost and they are unemployed goons....it is white people's fault.

Any whites near big city ghetto areas the night of the election or 1-2 nights afterwards is stupid. I could see some dumb white TV newscrew get caught in the ghetto trying to interview the "locals."


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

phew, the extreme racism and pure shitbagging hate knows no bounds

I will be impressed if Obama and the liberals and the responsible republicans can hold it together against all this severe stupid and hate.


----------



## Goodoledays (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Dude take off your blinders for a minute. Slavery is already back. You know where? Try looking at our gov't.


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> 
> you guys want a war cuz you are pissed that Blacks are no longer slaves



Damn, I didn't get the memo, now guess I'll have to let my house negro go.


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So you've already decided that there's no way Romney could win legitimately.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Blacks in the ghetto could riot or most likely do random attacks on white people they come across like what happened in the Rodney King verdict where black Marines killed 1-2 white Marines in NC.
> 
> They might attack Korean shop owners in south central LA, some white owned bars near the southside of Chicago, etc. Afterall, it's not their fault their clown lost and they are unemployed goons....it is white people's fault.
> 
> Any whites near big city ghetto areas the night of the election or 1-2 nights afterwards is stupid. I could see some dumb white TV newscrew get caught in the ghetto trying to interview the "locals."



Lemme guess:  You wonder why Blacks vote Democrat 90+% of the time?


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> phew, the extreme racism and pure shitbagging hate knows no bounds
> 
> I will be impressed if Obama and the liberals and the responsible republicans can hold it together against all this severe stupid and hate.



Go look in the mirror pal.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



They are already cheating.

ID laws prevent no fraud and keep legal voters from voting


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > phew, the extreme racism and pure shitbagging hate knows no bounds
> ...





bullshit and you know it, just because I am willing to point out the racism and hate, dont make me a racist or a hater

you are doing what is called projection, all rightys do it because all rightys are wrong about

E V E R Y T H I N G


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



yes


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

the pee wee defense


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Look at what these fascist hating machines say, every post filled with racism and hate...

man, we are one strong community if we survive these extremists


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

they are without a doubt the racist party


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they are without a doubt the racist party



YOU ARE NOW AND FOREVER WILL BE A COMPLETE IDIOT...........




The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they are without a doubt the racist party
> ...



My god, are you this stupid or do you just like to promote the hate agenda?

free republic, you do know that identifies you as a rightwing terrorist?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Here we go again.   This fantasy gets new legs about once every 2-3 weeks now.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they are without a doubt the racist party
> ...



If your link doesn't start with the words, "Everyone knows Republicans are racist, homophobe, gun toting, Christian women haters..." Conz and TM are NOT INTERESTED.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

IGetItAlready said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



listen up stupid, being a racist and a terrorist isnt going to end well for you, you are going to be standing there in your living room saying "*wha *happened!"  

we lost and the whole planet is laughing at me


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in the ghetto could riot or most likely do random attacks on white people they come across like what happened in the Rodney King verdict where black Marines killed 1-2 white Marines in NC.
> ...



I cannot understand why blacks don't run to the Republicans when they are welcomed by such as GoneBezerk.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You lack the capacity for an intelligent response.

Thus your reply here....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they are without a doubt the racist party
> ...



A Freeper!  

No wonder.....


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If you had the intelligence to point out any errors you would have.

Keep practicing with your rubber balls.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> IGetItAlready said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



And how's all that clinging to every small minded stereotype out there working for you genius?

I'll assume it's a huge improvement over your uninformed days.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


Freeper!    You might as well put a sign on yourself saying "I'm a Reactionary Loonie!"


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Still nothing blowhard.

Are you going to huff a puff and run away.

Board history definitely says yes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




And *YOU* are an incomplete idiot.

You can't even get that right, fucktard.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...





Freeper!   one step away from Stormfront.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

why do they pretend the black voter didnt LEAVE the republican party decades ago?


----------



## Clementine (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I'd say yes.   After witnessing other riots when things didn't go their way or even when opportunity presented itself (New Orleans), I expect it again.   Some people are unstable to begin with, so doesn't take much to set them off.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Just admit you are not smart enough to address any errors and we can move on.

Because you are not.

Now you might be able prove me wrong if you had said intelligence, but you dont.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Freeper!    You might as well put a sign on yourself saying "I'm a Reactionary Loonie!"



You might as well put a sign on your moped saying "I'm a fucking retard," Shortbus.

Oh wait, you do....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Clementine said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



Oh...DO go on.....


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> If Romney loses I expect to see hordes of white people, corporatists and rightwing skinheads rioting in the streets.



Maybe in your dreams. Careful about what medications you mix.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Freeper!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you cant cheat enough to win this time



Making a requirement to show an ID before someone votes is cheating? Stupid asking someone for an ID is not cheating, if the only people required to show an ID were blacks or minorities or even known democrats then you can bitch about cheating. Showing an ID is required of all parties.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Freeper!    You might as well put a sign on yourself saying "I'm a Reactionary Loonie!"
> ...



I called it right from the start...

huff and puff....


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Intense said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney loses I expect to see hordes of white people, corporatists and rightwing skinheads rioting in the streets.
> ...



you don't think the white folks will riot?  Maybe shoot up a couple movie theaters or a temple?


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



I think you real problem is getting supporters that actually buy into your Propaganda to actually show up at all.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you cant cheat enough to win this time
> ...



No ID required in my state.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Just as much a chance, IMO...."some people" are unstable that way, you know....


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you cant cheat enough to win this time
> ...



It sure is.

especially when you force it to take place right before an election so that people have less time to comply with the laws.


Its a poll tax.

that is illegal.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Freeper!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Ya just can't trust them white folks.  They're rather unstable sometimes.  Might go all McVeigh on us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Freeper!   one step away from Stormfront.....



Ever the lying fuck and demagogue, eh Shortbus?

In fact, the scum at ThinkProgress are far closer to Stormfront.

Famous hate sites, DailyKOS, ThinkProgress, Democratic Underground, Stormfront, Alternet....

Hate is the domain of the demagoguecrats.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

second amendment solutions to not winning elections


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



still can not respond to any possible errors.


I know children that have more courage then any democrat on this board.  You dont have enough to even rank.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> I called it right from the start...
> 
> huff and puff....



Is that another name for the "Huffingglue Post?"


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Projecting, Profiling, Miss-Characterizing. The DNC is proud of you.  You really are like a bot on steroids.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


It's not a god damn poll tax you stupid bitch, it's not directed are one specific group all people will show their ID


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Freeper!    That says it all.


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> second amendment solutions to not winning elections



Are you projecting Hate and Violence TM? Or are you just caught in another lie? Are you just confusing Second Amendment protections with Criminal Activity, by accident? Out of stupidity? That's understandable. Try to not hurt yourself when you vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Freeper!    That says it all.



ROFL

What the fuck is wrong with you?

I mean, you're a retard, but seriously, you think you can paint Free Republic in a derogatory light? Why, because they report items that embarrass your shameful party?

Seriously Shortbus, this is weak even by your standards.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Freeper!    That says it all.
> ...



Free Republic    A derogatory light?   

FREEPER #2    

They even laugh at Freepers over at Hannity.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Any fee to vote is a poll tax, regardless of whether it discriminates.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 13, 2012)

At least hysterical, pussified accusations of Diebold, disenfranchisement, confusing ballots, poll taxes, discrimination, vote buying, court favoritism, and stolen "selections"...........................

You know, the typical blue state intellectual stuff............lol


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > I called it right from the start...
> ...



It can be...But it was a shot across the bow for the cowardly pirate.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.
> ...



You coming for us righties Conz...should we be worried?

Naaa, you are just another sissy assed internet tough guy.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



It's a guarantee! Blacks and OWS liberals will be out protesting, vandalizing, looting and destroying property. Whites will be a prime target! I will be home in the burbs watching on TV!

Call it paranoia, but I will have my Saiga 12 20 round barrel fully loaded and Springfield MDX ready to go!


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



Bar stool Patriot he is.........


----------



## Mustang (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



One question:

Which side of the political spectrum has a tendency to fly the American flag upside down on this forum?


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...


Which side burns it?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



No kidding, he is quite the little drooler.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Free Republic    A derogatory light?
> 
> FREEPER #2
> 
> They even laugh at Freepers over at Hannity.



You're a retard wherever you go, but do explain what is wrong with Free Republic? (Other than you being a partisan hack.)

To give you an idea; I'm not a fan of the Huffingpaint Post, they are very biased and selectively publish items that will promote the demogoguecrats or smear the Republicans.

STILL, Huffingmeth tends to a certain credibility, unlike Alternet or ThinkProgress, they refrain from outright lies.

So you hate Free Republic because it leans right, but you can't point to anything inaccurate. You figure that you can scream loud enough that your smear will have merit.

But then, you're a retard....


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

Undeniable left wing truths...

1) There is no such thing as a bad LW source
2) There is no such thing as a good RW source.

These dimbulbs are quite the "intellectuals".


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Free Republic    A derogatory light?
> ...



Free Republic!     Freeper!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



it wont be me, dont worry...i will sit back and watch the United States Army take out you terrorists, that is their job.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

You can fly your flag any way you like.

You can burn your flag.

I invite you to try either with mine.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

I see another tea partier let loose in Texas today  

3 killed in shooting near Texas A&M University - CNN.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Free Republic!     Freeper!



As I thought, you're just a retard and a partisan hack, got nothing...

Duhrrrr, sumz uv us lefties dun called itz da Freepers befourz we gotz banned at duh hannities bored... Dat dun menz weze pruved it flawed....

ROFL, fucking moron.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



(smile) Says the armchair general that hasn't anything other than his Brownie Uniform?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> I think there is a very realistic possibility in certain large urban areas, that a very close election with Romney winning could lead to rioting.



I'm convinced that a close election result with Romney winning will be used by the loser to incite violence among his weak-minded sheeple against "the enemy".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?



Dunno, where is Algore, and why would he care if Romney lost?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?
> ...



Al Gore's living it up in his McMansion in Tennessee.  I don't think he'll turn to rioting.

It's the less stable white folks that really concern me.  You just never know when those white folks are gonna lose it, donchaknow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Obama gonna pay my rent and buy me gas!!!!



Not if you a white man.  Now get your ass out and get to work!  Someone's gotta pay the taxes so obama can pay all them others rent and gas.


----------



## Mustang (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?




They'll go all Michigan Militia on us.


----------



## Pheonixops (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Gonebezerk is probably one of the "nicer" ones..................................


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Probably after he/she bursts into a local PTA or town hall meeting and opens fire with an evil assault weapon.


----------



## Pheonixops (Aug 13, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



You have the nerve to call someone a racist you racist fucking PIG.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



That greatly depends on why they supported him in 2008.  He's still got plenty of supporters who can only see as far as his skin color and they won't care if they tear some shit up should he lose.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



For future psychiatric analysis, this post, poster, will serve as a prime example of the white supremacist in 2012 America


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Obama gonna pay my rent and buy me gas!!!!
> ...



another 2012 white supremacist


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Dude, I cannot _believe_ you just asked TM if she thought?!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



It will only get worse the closer we get to the election.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Al Gore's living it up in his McMansion in Tennessee.  I don't think he'll turn to rioting.



You're the one who brought up old Unibomber Algore. 



> It's the less stable white folks that really concern me.  You just never know when those white folks are gonna lose it, donchaknow.



ri·ot
&#8194; &#8194;[rahy-uht]
noun
1.
a noisy, violent public disorder caused by a group or crowd of persons, as by a crowd protesting against another group, a government policy, etc., in the streets.


re·tard
&#8194; &#8194;[ri-tahrd, for 13, 5; ree-tahrd for 4]
verb (used with object) 

a. a mentally retarded person.
b. a person who is stupid, obtuse, or ineffective in some way: a hopeless social retard. 


The second pertains to you.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Common fact is way more people will leave their home on election day with the intent of voting Dem vs Con

math doesnt lie

what will happen when they get to the polls, dont know yet.

baggers think they want a civil war, still pissed about the first one, but they dont really


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking that's a distinct possibility for a while now.  Think it depends on the size of the beating the Dims take on election day and how they frame the rhetoric.  If they get creamed by a decent margin I think it would be harder, for example, to start the Truthmatters-like b.s. that Republicans engaged in their alleged time-honored voter fraud claptrap.  But if it's a lot closer at the end I fully expect them to start beating the drums that Republicans stole it, someone then cues the race pimps Al and Jesse, and they start dealing race cards like a Vegas veteran.
> ...


Dumb ass whose being suppressed if everybody is required to show an ID?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

yep, voter suppression would be something to watch right here in America

i guess they cant rely on Diebold to steal the election anymore, even though they will try as well


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Al Gore's living it up in his McMansion in Tennessee.  I don't think he'll turn to rioting.
> ...


It's alright, Uncensored.  The White folks rioting will probably leave you alone.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



https://www.pavoterservices.state.pa.us/Pages/VoterHalloffamehomepage.aspx

stop being a terrorist, after you do a little bit of research and find out how many of these cant vote all of a sudden


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?



Again that would be liberals doing the unibombing thing

By all accounts, the Kaczynskis were politically active, liberal and Democratic, while Lombard is a largely Republican suburb. In 1988, the father wrote a letter to the editor of the Chicago Tribune lamenting that the word "liberal" had come to be used "so pejoratively" and suggesting the label be treated "with the respect it deserves."

WashingtonPost.com: Unabomber Special Report


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 13, 2012)

grunt11b said:


> According to George soros that is the plan.



Do you have a link, or are you just pud pounding?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



No group is being singled out and using that fear mongering information would make you a terrorist


----------



## Oddball (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> yep, voter suppression would be something to watch right here in America
> 
> i guess they cant rely on Diebold to steal the election anymore, even though they will try as well


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Only those useful idiots deluded enough to support obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> It's alright, Uncensored.  The White folks rioting will probably leave you alone.



Funny thing, only time I ever saw whites riot, they were all leftists. 

Blacks, well they went off here in LA just a couple decades back.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No group is being singled out and using that fear mongering information would make you a terrorist



Normally I would just laugh at this or whatever, but you actually believe this, dont you.

You see, if this country doesnt survive, you will be to blame, entirely and completely, your comment here couldnt be further from the truth, and you know it, it is the you know it part that makes you guilty of possibly destroying America...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 13, 2012)

If Americans turn out to be as stupid as they were in 2000 and 2004, I doubt that I'll riot.  I'll just be pretty depressed.  The more likely scenario is what I'll do when Romney/AynRyan goes down.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97JXkUK6NsM]Grateful Dead "Dancing In The Street" live 1967 San Fran. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...





Oh dear god, pray that nobody else sees your post, you calling us useful idiots, well, son, it is just about the funniest thing any human has ever read


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > It's alright, Uncensored.  The White folks rioting will probably leave you alone.
> ...



Did you miss the Brooks Brothers riot in Florida, in 2000?  White YUPPIES went wild to stop an accurate vote count.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > No group is being singled out and using that fear mongering information would make you a terrorist
> ...



Since obam,a is liberal liberals support him this will be the cross you will bear it will be all your fault.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Oh dear god, pray that nobody else sees your post, you calling us useful idiots,



Yep, you're utterly useless and "fucking moron" fits you far better than "idiot."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


>



When did liberals become pro wall street ceo?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Sweet pea you are an idiot all right, but there is nothing useful about you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...


Talk about useful idiot you protest bush but yet support bush through obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Did you miss the Brooks Brothers riot in Florida, in 2000?



We're talking reality, not leftist hate points.



> White YUPPIES went wild to stop an accurate vote count.



You mean they shouted for you scumbags not to go hide, in direct violation of Florida election law, and defraud the vote?

Aw, such a bummer for you crooks.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> It is beginning to sound like you might be looking for some reason to riot.  Every American over 18 should be allowed to vote....once.  This can not be done without verification.



It has been done without Voter ID for well over 200 years, dipshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

g5000 said:


> It has been done without Voter ID for well over 200 years, dipshit.



You have 14 million illegal Mexicans who you are determined will vote for Obama, so you're not about to allow something like ID to screw it up.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Yep I'm a racist for pointing out that two groups who are EXTREMELY in the bag for Obama will go NUTZ if he loses!!!

Is it also racist to point out South Africa is the rape, AIDS, car-jacking and baby rape capital of the world. Or that in the Congo and woman has a 65% chance of getting raped to and from her job!

So you can take your PCness and stick them up your ass!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Anything free is by definition not a poll tax which implies payment.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Great comeback mental midget!


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

I dont blame you for yelling on here "I am not a racist!"

Believe me when I tell you the entire planet knows why you are so emphatic with that statement, believe me, we know.

the entire planet knows you are attempting to steal the election, turn back the clock to the good ole Jim Crow days, etc.

believe me, the entire planet knows this, it is why you cant win no matter what


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> I dont blame you for yelling on here "I am not a racist!"
> 
> Believe me when I tell you the entire planet knows why you are so emphatic with that statement, believe me, we know.
> 
> ...



You po, po black chile.....youz got to keep whitey down...gots to keep beatin him back cuz you donz want to wurk on da plantation aginz?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > I dont blame you for yelling on here "I am not a racist!"
> ...





You really dont know how much of a racist this makes you look like?

Really ? 

C'mon, you have to get better than this, I am not being paid to have a day off here, I am being paid to troll you guys and my boss, Mr. Gore, will be pissed if you dont make me work a little harder


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 That's what you got from that?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

smh


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 13, 2012)

As "Dirty Harry" once said: "Make my day"
Make sure the lawn around your house resembles the perimeter in front of John Basilone's position on Guadalcanal the morning of October 25th, 1942.

Union-Organized Romney Protester: &#8220;We Love Dead Republicans&#8221;&#8230; | Weasel Zippers


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

bitterlyclingin said:


> As "Dirty Harry" once said: "Make my day"
> Make sure the lawn around your house resembles the perimeter in front of John Basilone's position on Guadalcanal the morning of October 25th, 1942.
> 
> Union-Organized Romney Protester: We Love Dead Republicans | Weasel Zippers



Got it, i.e. you want a war, and you want to kill fellow Americans

we know


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Poor Conz, as a Liberal you have zero grasp on sarcasm and parody, you also think that anything you say should simply be regarded as "truth".

You ACTUALLY think that someone is a racist just because you say so.

That ain't the way it works cuz.....sorry to burst your silly little algoreian bubble.

Ask ole Al if he is still pissed that TN didn't elect him Prez....uuuuumk?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2012)

This gets interesting about once every 2-3 weeks...the cons wring their hands about minority rioting (in the inner cities, hint hint)...then it's quiet for awhile...they they spool up again....short attention spans?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> You ACTUALLY think that someone is a racist just because you say so.



son, practice short responses, since you are literally a moron and I am a genius, debating me will be easier for you with shorter responses


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 13, 2012)

I say go........go...........go.............


And one more thing Im realllllllllllllllllllly hoping for: the neandethal black panthers to show up at polling stations. This time...........its gonna be historic faIl and will all be videotaped. I happen to know for a fucking fact ( at least in Pa) that if those savages show up there, they are going down hard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2012)

We have told the extremists in our voting districts and regions, on the far left and the far right, any appearance intimidation and they go to jail until the polls close.  Zero tolerance.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > You ACTUALLY think that someone is a racist just because you say so.
> ...



Translation, you got nuthin, I get it.

Clearly are quite the legend in your own mind, but the entire world can see....you aren't.

Didya ask ole Al about TN, is he still touchy about it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> We have told the extremists in our voting districts and regions, on the far left and the far right, any appearance intimidation and they go to jail until the polls close.  Zero tolerance.



Izzatrite, fakey?

You gunna be out their patrolling?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Me?  Nope.  LEO will be on alert for any intimidation at the polls.  In our regions, we have super GOP and Dem poll watchers and workers.  And we know the wanna be bad girls and bad boys.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Me?  Nope.  LEO will be on alert for any intimidation at the polls.  In our regions, we have super GOP and Dem poll watchers and workers.  And we know the wanna be bad girls and bad boys.



In other words, you're talking shit again.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 13, 2012)

Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.



Righty is lied to all day long by fox and rush and beck and so on.

Righty believes all kinds of insane shit, none of it is true, not one bit.

They have a common thread, they fear the Black man, thus all the extreme hate and intolerance.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney loses, will those unstable white folks go all uni-bomber on us?
> ...



Another example of unstable white people.  What do you think those crazy whites will do if they don't win the election?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Why would the white folks who support Obama riot if Obama wins?

Methinks you failed to think that through.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Is it also racist to point out South Africa is the rape, AIDS, car-jacking and baby rape capital of the world.



Well yes, when you have to lie about a country in order to try to make a race claim that makes you....racist.

Are there any white folks in South Africa, GHook?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.



Well if you are an example of them I'd say that his supporters are intellectually vapid and just not very bright.

You seem to be a good agrument for abortion.


----------



## cutter (Aug 13, 2012)

Who cares if there is rioting. The police should take a hard line and not hesitate to shoot. We could eliminate a large portion  of the inner city criminal element.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it also racist to point out South Africa is the rape, AIDS, car-jacking and baby rape capital of the world.
> ...



*A woman in South Africa is more likely to get raped than educated, according to statistics. According to the report by the United Nations Office on Crimes and Drugs for the period 19982000, South Africa was ranked first for rapes per capita.[2] In 1998, one in three of the 4,000 women questioned in Johannesburg was raped, according to Community Information, Empowerment and Transparency (CIET) Africa.[3] *

*While women's groups in South Africa estimate that a woman is raped every 26 seconds, the South African police estimates that a woman is raped every 36 seconds.[4]*

Sexual violence in South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well based on this info I'd say you are ill educated idiot.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 13, 2012)

cutter said:


> Who cares if there is rioting. The police should take a hard line *and not hesitate to shoot.* We could eliminate a large portion  of the inner city criminal element.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Well yes, when you have to lie about a country in order to try to make a race claim that makes you....racist. South Africa doesn't have the highest rate of rape in the world.  It does not have the highest rate of HIV or AIDS.

Need I go on?  I assume you are aware that white people live in SA, right?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



LOL, SA Police estimate a woman is raped every 36 seconds...yes I'd say you are an idiot...and apparently one that can't read.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



*An estimated 5.6 million people were living with HIV and AIDS in South Africa in 2009, the highest number of people in any country.1 In the same year, it is estimated that 310,000 South Africans died of AIDS-related causes,2 reflecting the huge number of lives that the country has lost to AIDS over the last three decades. *

HIV and AIDS in South Africa

Strike two assbite, he owns you.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



So you don't have any evidence that the whites and blacks in SA lead the world in rape or AIDS?

OK then. Just keep defending your point with unrelated facts and calling me an idiot.  It's working so well for ya.

Will you riot if Obama wins?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


^doesn't understand percentages.

SA isn't in the top three.  Good day now.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



A woman is raped in South Africa every 36 seconds.
South Africa has the highest percentage of Aids in the world per capita....

And all you can come back with is asking if I know that white folk live there too...?

You aren't up for this lil man.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



It's not the highest rate in the world.



> South Africa has the highest percentage of Aids in the world per capita....



The what?!?!?!

Everyone, please read the above sentence and consider the mental aptitude of the person who wrote it.

Tell me amazed, did you ever take basic math?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



The Rodney King episode is any guide, then yes they will.  Blacks as a group behave like a petulant child.  Whenever they don't get what they want, the smash and break things.

However, this will all be to the good since it will only further discredit the Democrat Party.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



They should have started shooting the rioters/looters during the King riots.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



If Romney loses will white folks shoot up sikh churches, attack movie theaters, blow up federal buildings and plot attacks against the government? Whites as a group tend to do that stuff. Ya just can't trust 'em, donchaknow?

And people wonder why Republicans are sometimes accused of being racist.  Holy shit man.  "Blacks as a group"?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



*
An estimated 5.6 million people were living with HIV and AIDS in South Africa in 2009, the highest number of people in any country.1 In the same year, it is estimated that 310,000 South Africans died of AIDS-related causes,2 reflecting the huge number of lives that the country has lost to AIDS over the last three decades. 
*

I actually feel sorry for you, you are getting your butt kicked because you can't acknowledge the stats put in your face....people like you must deflect and project.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



"highest percentage of AIDS in the world per capita".

Quoted again for posterity's sake.  You should probably avoid attempting to use stats.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



You should probably stick to arguing with people that share your penchant for being obtuse...anybody that responds to facts with a resounding "Nuh-Uh" like you do is well....not very bright.....semantics are not your friend.


----------



## Politico (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 13, 2012)

*According to a survey for the period 19982000 compiled by the UN, South Africa was ranked first for rapes per capita.[15] The incidence of rape has led to the country being referred to as the "rape capital of the world".[16] One in three of the 4,000 women questioned by the Community of Information, Empowerment and Transparency said they had been raped in the past year.[17] More than 25 per cent of South African men questioned in a survey published by the Medical Research Council (MRC) in June 2009 admitted to rape; of those, nearly half said they had raped more than one person.[18][19] Three out of four of those who had admitted rape indicated that they had attacked for the first time during their teens.[18] South Africa has amongst the highest incidences of child and baby rape in the world.[20] [21]*
Crime in South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*According to a survey for the period 19982000 compiled by the UN, South Africa was ranked first for rapes per capita*

Gimmee a big ole "nuh-uh" tiger.


----------



## Nova78 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Do not no ,but there will be rioting if obama wins, because it cannot continue as is....its a big juicy cluster fuck right now.*


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> phew, the extreme racism and pure shitbagging hate knows no bounds
> 
> I will be impressed if Obama and the liberals and the responsible republicans can hold it together against all this severe stupid and hate.



pot meet kettle


----------



## Rozman (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you cant cheat enough to win this time



To say *"this time"* implies there was a first time....?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

there have been many times the republicans have cheated in elections


----------



## Rozman (Aug 13, 2012)

If the lefties feel the Republicans cheated in an election they should have said something.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 13, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> *Do not no ,but there will be rioting if obama wins, because it cannot continue as is....its a big juicy cluster fuck right now.*



whos going to riot if Obama wins?


----------



## Rozman (Aug 13, 2012)

All the more reason to have voter ID's to prevent such a thing...
I am happy you want to support this effort.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Tell me about this "fact" that defies basic math:

"Highest percentage of AIDS in the world per capita".  It's not semantics-  I have no fricking idea what you might think that means.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> *Do not no ,but there will be rioting if obama wins, because it cannot continue as is....its a big juicy cluster fuck right now.*



Exactly!  Those white folks are gonna go all Sikh Temple / Movie Theater / McVeigh and shit.  I mean, them folks ain't so stable.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > *Do not no ,but there will be rioting if obama wins, because it cannot continue as is....its a big juicy cluster fuck right now.*
> ...



Probably the same people that would riot if he loses. Look how all those urban hotshots have treated their cities when they win a sports championship.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.



Uh, yeah.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2012)

You are talking to the mirror again.



Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Me?  Nope.  LEO will be on alert for any intimidation at the polls.  In our regions, we have super GOP and Dem poll watchers and workers.  And we know the wanna be bad girls and bad boys.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2012)

The thugs are from the far right and will be dealt with accordingly if they break the law during election.



gallantwarrior said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>



You are a toad


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > conzhateusa said:
> ...



yes that is exactly what she is.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 14, 2012)

Its a very good likelihood, that even in a Post president Obama United States, we're not going to be rid of Obama. The perennial narcissist will not withdraw into his Chicago Collective as quietly and unobtrusively as President Bush did to Crawford, Texas 
The LeftMedia will constantly preferentially run to him to inquire of his opinion, so much so that a President Romney news conference in DC announcing a hypothetical naval blockade of Iran after an international incident will draw only Fox News reporters, while the entire LeftMedia gaggle will flock to the Collective of Chicago to attend the now private citizen Obama news conference. There's also a very good chance, especially if the Naval Commanders of the hypothetical blockade are known to Obama, that Obama would try to countermand some or all of the orders from the then Commander In Chief. And you have to know that all of Obama's plants that he placed in the State Department will be working to undermine every and all policy moves the new President will be making.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.



Yes! Remember when Bush won the the classless liberals egged his motorcade!!!

How quick you people forget that liberals are so intolerate they can't accept defeat!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAp6YAPtC2c]George W. Bush Inauguration (2001) - YouTube[/ame]

And this one will be worse Bush's win. Since:
(1) Obama has lead the country by dividing the country! He leads the DESTRUCTIVE message of class warfare, to which the taker-side feels unjustifiably cheated!

(2) Call it prejuidice if you want (because that is the mental midgets ONLY comeback), but it's reality. Obama is the first African American president. The African American community as a whole errupts into chaos and rioting when big POLITICAL issues don't go their way. WATTS, Detriot and of course LA!!! Don't expect any different when he loses. ESPECIALLY, when all this race hustling President does is flame the myth that the White Rich MAN puts them down. 

(3) The economy is shit now and is heading in the wrong direction! That is a receipt for disaster no matter WHO wins!!!

(4) Obama is running the most NEGATIVE, NASTY and UNTRUTHFUL campaign in US history!!! He is trying to win by enraging people's RAW EMOTIONS on propaganda and lies! That's a dangerous game and will explode one way or another!!!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> The African American community as a whole errupts into chaos and rioting when big POLITICAL issues don't go their way. WATTS, Detriot and of course LA!!!


The white folk just blow up buildings and shoot up churches.

Them white folks is scary!


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it also racist to point out South Africa is the rape, AIDS, car-jacking and baby rape capital of the world.
> ...



I Luv SA: Child rape capital of the world
It's a fact and yes there are white people in SA (even though it's a RAPIDLY shrinking demographic), but read the stats (THE ACTUAL STATS DICKHEAD) and see who is making SA the baby rape capital of the world!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

A neg rep from the biggest racist idiot on the board with a "go FUCK YOURSELF" in the comment section....

Is that the equivalent of a Pos rep?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Child rape epidemic below. The other showed you the rape epidemic 
South Africa&#8217;s child-rape epidemic | Photographers Blog


SA has the most case per capitia of AIDS in the world!!!
SA the 'HIV capital of the world' | News24


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> A neg rep from the biggest racist idiot on the board with a "go FUCK YOURSELF" in the comment section....
> 
> Is that the equivalent of a Pos rep?



Yes...It's like the KKK frowning at you and saying "We disapprove".


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > A neg rep from the biggest racist idiot on the board with a "go FUCK YOURSELF" in the comment section....
> ...



That's kinda what I was thinking.

A bit like Fred Phelps tee-peeing your house.  A badge of honor, really.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The African American community as a whole errupts into chaos and rioting when big POLITICAL issues don't go their way. WATTS, Detriot and of course LA!!!
> ...



And those WHITE folk were wrong and I hope they are paying for their sins in the afterlife. But since those white folk were monsters, it excuses the horrendous acts of Black folks? 

This thread was about are there going to be riots when Obama loses and you call it RACIST to point out that the black community will be in enraged!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2012)

obama might not have to lose.  Democrat operatives are ready to start now.

State senator and protesters tangle during Paul Ryan soapbox | Des Moines Register Staff Blogs

â&#8364;&#339;They were getting out of control and pushing these gentlemen around and yelling so people couldnâ&#8364;&#8482;t listen to our vice presidential candidate,â&#8364; Ernst said. â&#8364;&#339;One of them grabbed my daughter and was jostling her around.â&#8364;

Her husband ended up with blood on his sleeve â&#8364;&#8220; not his own, but likely from a papercut one protester sustained trying to rip her husbandâ&#8364;&#8482;s Romney campaign sign out of his hands, Ernst said.

â&#8364;&#339;When youâ&#8364;&#8482;ve got people manhandling elderly people and children, itâ&#8364;&#8482;s ridiculous,â&#8364; she said.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > A neg rep from the biggest racist idiot on the board with a "go FUCK YOURSELF" in the comment section....
> ...



I'm a KKK member! Laughable! Funny how pointing to stats makes you a racist! Pointing out a likely consequence of when Obama loses is racist!

I honestly don't care about the PCness, if that makes me a racist so be it!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> And those WHITE folk were wrong and I hope they are paying for their sins in the afterlife. But since those white folk were monsters, it excuses the horrendous acts of Black folks?



No, there are "monsters" in both races.

But in the case of whites, you never hear any so-called conservatarians talking in general terms about negative behaviors.  That only happens with black people.

Just read a few threads here.  It's obvious.  White crazies are mental, they are unbalanced, they have something wrong, lone wolfs....black crazies?  Well, they're just black people behavin' like black people.

Ditto, Muslims.  and anyone else defined as "those people".


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I honestly don't care about the PCness, if that makes me a racist so be it!


That's not what makes you a racist.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



They will?  How do you know they will be enraged?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Reading comprehension...may I suggest you take a class?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.



Obama supporters are several different factions. The thugs and hoodlums are one faction. The Crips, Bloods, Eric Holder and the New Black Panthers, these are all down for the One. But you also have the unions and the public employees.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

cutter said:


> Who cares if there is rioting. The police should take a hard line and not hesitate to shoot. We could eliminate a large portion  of the inner city criminal element.



During the LA Riots, the police stood back and watched. Koreans on their stores with rifles were the ones keeping a semblance of order.

I work at Florence and Telegraph. Normandy is down the road a couple of miles, but it was still close enough.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> "highest percentage of AIDS in the world per capita".
> 
> Quoted again for posterity's sake.  You should probably avoid attempting to use stats.



South Africa was a civilized and modern country. Prosperous and technologically advanced.

Now it isn't.

What changed?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > "highest percentage of AIDS in the world per capita".
> ...



Prosperous and civilized?  This is a joke...right?  amiright?

Is it any wonder blacks don't vote Republican.

http://www.google.com/publicdata/ex...try:ZAF&ifdim=region&hl=en_US&dl=en&ind=false

or:


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Yes...It's like the KKK frowning at you and saying "We disapprove".



8537 is the biggest racist on the board.

You are the biggest moron - you two should breed, the world needs more, really stupid racists....


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...It's like the KKK frowning at you and saying "We disapprove".
> ...



LOL!  Am I the one who claimed SA was "Civilized" when it's formal government policy was to strip blacks of all constitutional rights and segregate them into ghettos?

Was I the one claiming that SA was more prosperous then it's recent economic growth?

Oh wait, that was you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I'm a KKK member! Laughable! Funny how pointing to stats makes you a racist! Pointing out a likely consequence of when Obama loses is racist!
> 
> I honestly don't care about the PCness, if that makes me a racist so be it!



8537 is the racist. He hates people based on skin color.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> That's not what makes you a racist.



I don't see Ghook as a racist.

YOU on the other hand......


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what makes you a racist.
> ...



"South Africa was a civilized and modern country. Prosperous and technologically advanced."







And they achieved that AFTER becoming civilized enough to allow black people to be free!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

See?  It's a good thing, a proud thing, to be frowned upon by the likes of Uncensored.  Wear his negative attention like a badge of honor.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> See?  It's a good thing, a proud thing, to be frowned upon by the likes of Uncensored.  Wear his negative attention like a badge of honor.



Uncensored believes that SA was more civilized when Blacks were kept in segregated poverty and devoid of any constitutional rights.

He believes SA was more prosperous when blacks were kept segregated despite the fact that their economy is much larger today than it was during Apartheid.

I'm not saying that makes one a racist.  I'm just saying it's a fucking really strong indicator that one is inclined towards racist confirmation bias.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Prosperous and civilized?  This is a joke...right?  amiright?
> 
> Is it any wonder blacks don't vote Republican.



What a bullshit graph. In dollars, not percentage and not adjusted for inflation.

Is it any wonder people view you  as a fucking liar?

GDP is cumulative, that a nation had a $500 billion GDP in 1960 and a $1 trillion in 1980 is not indicative of a healthy economy.

Per capita nominal GDP growth, is the valid measurement.

In 1980, South Africa was 53rd in GDP growth. In 2011, they slipped to 78th, per the IMF.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So what happened?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> LOL!  Am I the one who claimed SA was "Civilized" when it's formal government policy was to strip blacks of all constitutional rights and segregate them into ghettos?



You are a moron.

Just what were the constitutional rights they were stripped of? Got a copy of the South African constitution handy?



> Was I the one claiming that SA was more prosperous then it's recent economic growth?
> 
> Oh wait, that was you.



In fact, it was. South Africa is a mess and headed the way of Zimbabwe or Angola.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Prosperous and civilized?  This is a joke...right?  amiright?
> ...



You're lousy at making excuses.

Constant dollars:
World Development Indicators and Global Development Finance - Google Public Data Explorer
Is it any wonder people view you  as a fucking liar?



> GDP is cumulative, that a nation had a $500 billion GDP in 1960 and a $1 trillion in 1980 is not indicative of a healthy economy.


GDP is not cumulative.  YOu need to slap who ever told you such a stupid thing.  GDP is a measure of a nation's total income, not total wealth.



> Per capita nominal GDP growth, is the valid measurement.



Wait what?!?!?  I posted the nominal figures.

Let me help you out:  Per capita real GDP is the valid measure.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Am I the one who claimed SA was "Civilized" when it's formal government policy was to strip blacks of all constitutional rights and segregate them into ghettos?
> ...



Oh my!

Now we've moved to denying apartheid.

I'll come back to address this racist screed a bit later.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



He doesn't care how many facts you post, he just screams "Nuh-Uh"!!!!!  and says one is racist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored believes that SA was more civilized when Blacks were kept in segregated poverty and devoid of any constitutional rights.



You truly are a moron, ergo you are a leftist. What is this SA constitution you keep yapping about? Please post it so we can peruse the pertinent sections.

And yes, I do find that rape, child rape, and rampant AIDS are uncivilized. You don't, because the perpetrators are black, and you're a racist. However, you don't seem to give a damn that virtually ALL of the victims are black as well.



> He believes SA was more prosperous when blacks were kept segregated despite the fact that their economy is much larger today than it was during Apartheid.



Of course their economy is larger, dumbass.  Our economy dwarfs the U.S. Economy in 1955 - but are any of you leftists going to claim we are more prosperous now? (In fact, we actually are, but that is a different argument.) 

Charlie get $10 a week. He lives alone.

Inflation is 7%

10 years later Charlie has 12 kids and a girlfriend. Charlie gets $110 a week. In the cesspool 8537 uses as  mind, Charlie is far more prosperous. He gets 11 times more money, right?



> I'm not saying that makes one a racist.  I'm just saying it's a fucking really strong indicator that one is inclined towards racist confirmation bias.



You are a racist, you base your views on the skin color of those involved.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> GDP is not cumulative.  YOu need to slap who ever told you such a stupid thing.  GDP is a measure of a nation's total income, not total wealth.



Oh good god, you can't be this stupid.

Gross Domestic Product, a measure of the capital transactions in a year. OF COURSE it is cumulative. Populations increase and GDP along with it. Per Capita is the ONLY valid measure of GDP.



> Wait what?!?!?  I posted the nominal figures.



Your first graph was not per capita. GDP rises with the population, but that is no indicator of prosperity. Only per capita indicates that people are more prosperous.



> Let me help you out:  Per capita real GDP is the valid measure.



Then why did you not post it?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ah the cowardly pirate that has the same rancid panties bunched as Ravi........


You two make a nice couple........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Now we've moved to denying apartheid.



You said people were stripped of constitutional rights. Where is the constitution for the country involved?



> I'll come back to address this racist screed a bit later.



So, calling you on your bullshit is racist?

ROFL

You see, you fucking moron, you are attempting to extend the United States Constitution to a foreign nation. The only *CONSTITUTIONAL* rights afforded South Africans were those in the South African Constitution. Prior to 1993, that constituiton included Apartheid as a provision.

Dude, you are one bigoted fool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The thugs are from the far right and will be dealt with accordingly if they break the law during election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should be the case that any who break the law be dealt with according to the law, regardless of political affiliation.  That being the case, how would you explain the failure of the DOJ to prosecute the New Black Panther members who committed voter intimidation in PA during the 2008 elections?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



You can bet your bottom dollar, though, that should the worst happen and obama supporters erupt in violence, there will not only be NO accusation of racism, there will be vehement defense of the violence as being justified because the perpetrators are "disadvantaged", "disenfranchised", "poor", or some other such nonsense.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...




Buy a one-way ticket.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

It seems like obama is fearing he will be kicked out and preparing for thew worst with all the large ammo purchases 1.45 BILLION rounds


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck do you think obama supporters are, a bunch of thugs and hoodlums who want an excuse to riot so we can steal a bunch of televisions and nikes? FY.
> ...



What do all those factions have in common?  Recent group participation in some pretty egregious examples of public violence and property destruction:

Wisconsin protests: why 'week of rage' matters to rest of America - CSMonitor.com

Articles: Chicago's Violent Flash Mobs

The New Black Panthers Inciting Race War: True Revolution Means Some Bloodshed

AG Eric Holder Won&#8217;t Prosecute New Black Panthers &#8216;Cause They&#8217;re &#8220;His People&#8221; | Fellowship of the Minds

Reporters Beaten by Mob of Blacks and Their Newspaper Stayed Silent | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes

OK, maybe they aren't thinking so much about the new tvs and the Nikes, but they sure as hell have made it clear that they will commit physical violence against people they don't like and destroy things they think belong to rich whitey.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored believes that SA was more civilized when Blacks were kept in segregated poverty and devoid of any constitutional rights.
> ...



Do you deny that Apartheid allowed whites to constitutionally prevent blacks from accessing their rights?




> Of course their economy is larger, dumbass.  Our economy dwarfs the U.S. Economy in 1955 - but are any of you leftists going to claim we are more prosperous now? (In fact, we actually are, but that is a different argument.)



In real terms, their economy is larger.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GDP is not cumulative.  YOu need to slap who ever told you such a stupid thing.  GDP is a measure of a nation's total income, not total wealth.
> ...



GDP is not cumulative.  It's a measure of a single year. IF it was cumulative it would be impossible to have a recession because each year would be larger than the last.




> Your first graph was not per capita.



My second one wasn't either.  The first was nominal GDP.  The second, real GDP.

I'm not sure in which manner you are more ignorant:  economics or South Africa's history of Apartheid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Or because the victims were white and therefore deserved it.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You see, you fucking moron, you are attempting to extend the United States Constitution to a foreign nation.



No, i wasn't.  Please show me where I made any reference to the US Constitution.

I'll wait.  Go ahead.






Still waiting.

With racist fucks like this populating the right, is it any wonder blacks vote Democrat?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> With racist fucks like this populating the right, is it any wonder blacks vote Democrat?



The tea party is racist, in fact they are the most racist organization on the planet, the largest racist org too...

Each and every member of the tea party is a vile, filthy asshole.

There are a few who are minorities, but they hate themselves for some damn reason.

The planet knows who the tea party is, dont worry


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > With racist fucks like this populating the right, is it any wonder blacks vote Democrat?
> ...



Enjoy trolling much?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



pure, vile, filthy racists...and the whole world knows it


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Do you deny that Apartheid allowed whites to constitutionally prevent blacks from accessing their rights?



So you deny that water freezes and becomes ice? 

ROFL, morons and logical fallacy.

You made the claim that some were being denied "constitutional rights."  Please post the sections of the South African constitution of the time that supports your claim.



> In real terms, their economy is larger.



Economies are cumulative. In developed or semi-developed nations, additional people increases the gross production.

Again, only per capita is relevant to the wealth of the population.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You made the claim that some were being denied "constitutional rights."  Please post the sections of the South African constitution of the time that supports your claim.



Indeed!  And you are so stupid you thought I was referring to the US Constitution.

Hint:  if you find yourself vehemently defending a racist position such as apartheid, it might mean you're a racist.



> In real terms, their economy is larger.





> Economies are cumulative. In developed or semi-developed nations, additional people increases the gross production.


GDP is not cumulative.  Anywhere.  Ever.  At all. Period.  It's a measure of a nation's total income in a given year, not the accumulated wealth of a nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> GDP is not cumulative.



Sigh.

It is cumulative in that as population accumulates this increases the GDP.  



> It's a measure of a single year. IF it was cumulative it would be impossible to have a recession because each year would be larger than the last.



Seriously, that is what you got from this? No one ever even hinted that GDP spans years. I stated very clearly that it is the measure of the annual gross domestic product - IE the total capital transactions, of a population. YOU, being a simpering fool, think that the increase in total GDP is indicative of an increase in wealth.



> My second one wasn't either.  The first was nominal GDP.  The second, real GDP.
> 
> I'm not sure in which manner you are more ignorant:  economics or South Africa's history of Apartheid.



Your graph is bullshit, as I stated, the only thing it shows is an increasing population, not increased wealth. As population increases, it has a CUMULATIVE effect on GDP.

Do you really think you're being clever?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hint: if you find yourself vehemently defending a racist position such as apartheid, it might mean you're a racist.



Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GDP is not cumulative.
> ...



that would come as quite a surprise to nations that have seen population increases and GDP decreases.  Resource limits mean that population growth does not always lead to GDP growth - and it's not cumulative. ever.



> It's a measure of a single year. IF it was cumulative it would be impossible to have a recession because each year would be larger than the last.





> Seriously, that is what you got from this? No one ever even hinted that GDP spans years. I stated very clearly that it is the measure of the annual gross domestic product - IE the total capital transactions, of a population. YOU, being a simpering fool, think that the increase in total GDP is indicative of an increase in wealth.



You claimed GDP was cumulative.  I pointed how wrong that statement was.  You started spinning...

Tell us more about how nominal GDP per capita is the relevant measure.  By that standard, Zimbabweans got filthy stinking rich with hyperinflation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Nah, I don't think the obamabots are going to wait until they lose in order to become violent.

Paul Ryan speaks in Iowa; protesters grow violent - Conservative News, Views & Books


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nah, I don't think the obamabots are going to wait until they lose in order to become violent.
> 
> Paul Ryan speaks in Iowa; protesters grow violent - Conservative News, Views & Books



Lies lies lies

women get thrown around by you fascists, you do know that at some point the adults will say enough is enough with you fascist scum


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Hint: if you find yourself vehemently defending a racist position such as apartheid, it might mean you're a racist.



Hint: If you find yourself erecting a straw man, it means you've lost the argument.



> that would come as quite a surprise to nations that have seen population increases and GDP decreases.



I understand that you think you are being clever, but you're not.

Words like "developed" have particular meanings. It's fairly rare for a country to see an actual decline in GDP relative to population growth. A decline for 2 consecutive quarters marks a recessionary period.  Rarely are recessions the result of population increases.



> Resource limits mean that population growth does not always lead to GDP growth - and it's not cumulative. ever.



Your an idiot and working from a position of desperation. GDP is relative to population, always. Posting a chart showing an increase in GDP in a growing population is utterly meaningless, a bullshit chart in context of this discussion.



> You claimed GDP was cumulative.



As it is, in direct measure to the accumulation of population.



> I pointed how wrong that statement was.  You started spinning...



No need to spin.



> Tell us more about how nominal GDP per capita is the relevant measure.  By that standard, Zimbabweans got filthy stinking rich with hyperinflation.



Son, you provided nominal GDP over a time frame as some sort of supposed evidence of prosperity. I added 'per capita' as a requirement for that to have any meaning at all.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I understand that you think you are being clever, but you're not.
> 
> Words like "developed" have particular meanings. It's fairly rare for a country to see an actual decline in GDP relative to population growth. A decline for 2 consecutive quarters marks a recessionary period.  Rarely are recessions the result of population increases.



You said "as population accumulates this increases the GDP."

I simply pointed out that this is not always the case.  In fact, in resource-poor areas quite the opposite can be true. Incomes can decline dramatically as populations increase.





> Tell us more about how nominal GDP per capita is the relevant measure.  By that standard, Zimbabweans got filthy stinking rich with hyperinflation.





> Son, you provided nominal GDP over a time frame as some sort of supposed evidence of prosperity. I added 'per capita' as a requirement for that to have any meaning at all.



Kid, you claimed nominal GDP per capita was the relevant measure. 

This econ lesson comes free of charge:  nominal GDP per capita is not the relevant measure. If it was, Zimbabwe would be considered an economic miracle.

Real GDP. Real.  Not nominal.  Real income, not nominal income.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537, I see what you're doing here, trying to divert from the issue at hand.

Will dims riot if their little tin Messiah® loses the election? if you're any indication, yes.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537, I see what you're doing here, trying to divert from the issue at hand.
> 
> Will dims riot if their little tin Messiah® loses the election? if you're any indication, yes.



Oh, I see.  I'd run to a new topic as well.

Will white folks blow up a federal building if Obama wins?


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> 
> you guys want a war cuz you are pissed that Blacks are no longer slaves




wow, you went right past stupid and at top speed jumped right into crazy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> ...



He likes it that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Oh, I see.  I'd run to a new topic as well.



What was the thread title? 8537 is a lying hack showing nominal GDP as evidence of wealth?

Uh, nope.

I think it's "Will an Obama loss turn to rioting?"



> Will white folks blow up a federal building if Obama wins?



They never have before in response to political events. 

BTW, Tim McVeigh is dead (rightly so,) but Football Williams is alive and walked free after 4 years. (Until he murdered yet another white person, but you don't mind, they were white, so deserved to die, for being white.)


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



That's what always happens with these people when they lose. Hell, that's what happens with these people when they _win_ (ever see how they react after a championship - it's fucking liberals in the streets burning cars and turning over police vehicles).


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537, I see what you're doing here, trying to divert from the issue at hand.
> ...



You mean "white folks" like Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn who actually did bomb government buildings when their party didn't win? Oh, that's right - they are DEMOCRATS!!!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yes!  White folks!  Also, ones like Tim McVeigh and the dude who shot up the Sikh temple!

Seriously...If Romney loses I think the white folks are gonna riot.  based on their history, you just can't know how whites will react donchaknow?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > if these suppression efforts were done in any country we had diplomatic relations with we would likely be called in to help stop the stealing of the elections
> ...



LiberalsHATEUSA is not crazy - he's on the wrong side of the facts and he knows it. So he tries to say the most inflammatory things to get you as angry and miserable as he is, and thus off of the facts that are kicking his ass. I put him on ignore a long time ago and it's the best thing I ever did. He has ZERO to offer, just says the most outrageous/abusrd stuff in an attempt to get to you. Just put him on ignore and move on. There are plenty of other dumb liberals to debate that aren't trying to be inflammatory 24x7.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> They never have before in response to political events.



Bill Ayers isn't white?  Oh my.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Neither of which were Repubulican's... Want to try again, _stupid_?

By the way, didn't see too many white people OR conservatives rioting during the Watts Riots, Rodney King, or any of the other riots that assholes like you caused...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



It's not their political affiliation (Though McVeigh was clearly a Republican and a guy shooting up people because he thought they were muslim?  We report, u decide).

It's their color!  That's the whole point.  White folks are prone to violence.



> By the way, didn't see too many white people OR conservatives rioting during the Watts Riots, Rodney King, or any of the other riots that assholes like you caused...


We saw white people rioting for more important causes....Like the Phillies winning the World Series.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Bill Ayers isn't white?  Oh my.



Nah, he's red....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Tim McVeigh  father was a union man and a registered democrat, the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.
He was raised in a conservative, almost exclusively white community, where changes arrived years after sweeping metropolitan centers. Long patches of farmland separated many houses in Pendleton, N.Y., near Buffalo. McVeigh's father, Bill, 55, worked the midnight shift then as now in the same auto plant where his own father had put in 30 years. Bill McVeigh raises money for civic causes, bowls, runs bingo night at the Catholic church, gardens and golfs. He is a registered Democrat and union man who on a recent afternoon sported a black nylon United Auto Workers windbreaker and baseball cap.
WashingtonPost.com:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2012)

(1) How do you explain it and (2) how does it effect the elections in 2012.  





gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The thugs are from the far right and left will be dealt with accordingly if they break the law during election.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nah, I don't think the obamabots are going to wait until they lose in order to become violent.
> 
> Paul Ryan speaks in Iowa; protesters grow violent - Conservative News, Views & Books



I don't either.   All the democrats hope for is a nice little flash mob of 300 or so.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Lol.

His anti-government screed was pure rightwing Republican.

and he was white, which is the relevant point.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



being anti government is not just a lone right wing thing bill aryes wasn't a right winger.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> being anti government is not just a lone right wing thing bill aryes wasn't a right winger.



I know!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> It's not their political affiliation (Though McVeigh was clearly a Republican and a guy shooting up people because he thought they were muslim?  We report, u decide).



Lying again Sparky?

There are indications, but not proof, that the dude was a Muslim, based on Tattoos he had,  and went after the Sikhs specifically because they were Sikh - who actually formed to fight the Muslims.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/...e-domestic-terrorism-20120805,0,6094643.story



> It's their color!  That's the whole point.  White folks are prone to violence.



You're prone to retardation, you racist pile of shit.

Blacks commit about 20 acts of violence to every 1 committed by whites. That is a cultural, rather than racial issue - gangsta culture sucks.



> We saw white people rioting for more important causes....Like the Phillies winning the World Series.









It was interracial, though sure stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

Timothy McVeigh: Product of Democratic and Union Upbringing

What horrible events from growing up could possibly tip a kid to blow up a Federal Building killing innocent men, women and children? In looking at the early years of Timothy McVeigh, the inescapable conclusion is his being raised by two of the most violent elements of our society: Democrats and Unions.

Timothy McVeigh: Product of Democratic and Union Upbringing | Virginia Right!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > being anti government is not just a lone right wing thing bill aryes wasn't a right winger.
> ...



but he was a terrorist and friend of obama's who said he didn't do enough.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2012)

McVeigh was a far right domestic terrorist.  Anything from Virginia Right is anti-American, bigrebnc.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not their political affiliation (Though McVeigh was clearly a Republican and a guy shooting up people because he thought they were muslim?  We report, u decide).
> ...



Oh right!  all those nazi punk bands love Muslims!

Jesus H Christ.



> It was interracial, though sure stupid.



I know! You can't trust black people any more than you can trust white folks.

It's probably only Asians that are safe.


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 14, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



My thought is that you are a troll.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> McVeigh was a far right domestic terrorist.  Anything from Virginia Right is anti-American, bigrebnc.



Shoirt bus how can he be that since he is a product of a democratic and union home?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Timothy McVeigh: Product of Democratic and Union Upbringing
> 
> What horrible events from growing up could possibly tip a kid to blow up a Federal Building killing innocent men, women and children? In looking at the early years of Timothy McVeigh, the inescapable conclusion is his being raised by two of the most violent elements of our society: Democrats and Unions.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh: Product of Democratic and Union Upbringing | Virginia Right!



What horrible events from growing up could possibly tip a kid into being a terrorist murdering people.  In looking at the early years of John Walker Lindh, the inescapable conclusion is his being raised by two of the most violent elements of our society: democrats and liberals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy McVeigh: Product of Democratic and Union Upbringing
> ...


yep.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

Since most riots occur in big cities and most big cities have a majority of democrats it would lead one to think democrats love to riot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Oh right!  all those nazi punk bands love Muslims!



The Nazis and Muslims are two peas in a pod. Nazis hate Jews, Muslims hate Jews.. Common ground.



> I know! You can't trust black people any more than you can trust white folks.
> 
> It's probably only Asians that are safe.



Sports fans are nuts. 

{Indonesia football fans rioted, attacking police officers and setting fire to cars after a weekend game, local media reported on Monday.}

Police attacked in Indonesia riot - World Football 2010 - Football - Eurosport Asia


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right!  all those nazi punk bands love Muslims!
> ...



Right - those Skinheads just love them muslims!  That's why the girls in skinhead bands wear so much clothing...





> Sports fans are nuts.
> 
> {Indonesia football fans rioted, attacking police officers and setting fire to cars after a weekend game, local media reported on Monday.}
> 
> Police attacked in Indonesia riot - World Football 2010 - Football - Eurosport Asia



Ha!  OK, that's true enough.  Especially soccer fans...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



maybe you don't know this but many Muslims consider Hitler a hero.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

big rep opens his mouth and pukes out another lie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> big rep opens his mouth and pukes out another lie



Stupid words coming from a stupid moniker








Adolf Hitler and the Muslim Brotherhood, page 1


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

Well if the black folks will riot over a low life such as Rodney King, you can sure as bet that they are capable of rioting over an Obama loss.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Yeah, those were all liberals in Philly, _stupid_....


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Well, Bill Ayers is a die-hard progressive Communist, and he had endless "anti-government" rhetoric. You're arguments are so weak, they are contradiction themselves. Neither of those men were Republicans, stupid. They were anti-social nut cases. Bill Ayers, Bernadine Dohrn, and pretty much the entire left commits violent acts _in the name of the Democrat Party_.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not their political affiliation (Though McVeigh was clearly a Republican and a guy shooting up people because he thought they were muslim?  We report, u decide).
> ...



How stupid does one (ie 8537) have to be to pretend that anyone on the right was invovled with sports riots? Most conservatives are at home with their families watching the game with their children. It's the asshole drunk liberal who is out in the street setting police cars on fire...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

Ayers



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Well if the black folks will riot over a low life such as Rodney King, you can sure as bet that they are capable of rioting over an Obama loss.



It's really not fair to lump all black people in there though. It will be the low life black liberals that riot. The black conservatives (people like Allen West, Condi Rice, Herman Cain, etc.) will be at home acting like the civilized, intelligent human beings that they are.

The liberals (both black & white) will be acting like the filthy animals that they are - rioting and trying to confiscate wealth from those that worked hard and earned it.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Well if the black folks will riot over a low life such as Rodney King, you can sure as bet that they are capable of rioting over an Obama loss.
> ...



Filthy racist scum like you are about to become extinct, thank god (well there is no god but you know what i mean)


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 14, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Only insane right-wing fanatics would even consider this would be the case.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...


these extreme racists hope that they will get a reaction, well they think they hope that



it would not be pretty for them if they did


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

Definite last stand panic by the far right shining thru in this thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Definite last stand panic by the far right shining thru in this thread.



Short bus no panic that I know of on the right. The panic I see is coming from your side. less than 85 days.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...





What is the percentage of white people who voted in Obama and what is the percentage of black people who voted for McCain?

Who are the racists now?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

SuMar said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Now this post is a perfect example of "when you have no idea what  you are talking about or what point you are making, DONT post"  

oh god, so funny


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Did you not understand the question?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

SuMar, do you understand what asking that question makes you?

do you?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> SuMar, do you understand what asking that question makes you?
> 
> do you?



Po Conz.....po black chile all hatin and shit.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> SuMar, do you understand what asking that question makes you?
> 
> do you?




Well? Since black folks like to call white folks racist for not voting for a black guy what does it make black folks for not voting for a white guy? 

Don't be afraid to show your ignorance, you have many times already.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> SuMar, do you understand what asking that question makes you?
> 
> do you?



Here, let me help you out a little bit since you seem to be stuck on the numbers.


Exit polls: How Obama won - David Paul Kuhn - POLITICO.com​




> _Barack Obama, who will be the nations first African-American president, won the largest share of white support of any Democrat in a two-man race since 1976 amid a backdrop of economic anxiety unseen in at least a quarter-century, according to exit polls by The Associated Press and the major television networks.
> 
> Obama became the first Democrat to also win a majority since Jimmy Carter with the near-unanimous backing of blacks and the overwhelming support of youth as well as significant inroads with white men and strong support among Hispanics and educated voters._






> _McCain won a majority of every other age of white voters, which appeared to limit Obamas reach into many traditionally Republican states._





> _McCain won only 57 percent of the votes of white men, who were again 36 percent of the electorate._





> _Obamas victory also stretched into other key blocs won by Bush four years ago. Suburban voters, who were half of the electorate, split between Obama and McCain. Rural voters, who went for Bush by 19 points in 2004, leaned to McCain by 8 points. And married voters, who went to Bush by 15 points, leaned to McCain by 6 this year._




So, where is the black man vote for McCain? Wouldn't that make them racist since they wouldn't vote for a white guy?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Definite last stand panic by the far right shining thru in this thread.
> ...



Wait...you think Obama's gonna lose in November?   

Time for another bet.....how about 2 months self-ban to the loser?  And you can set the parameters.


----------



## bornright (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in the ghetto could riot or most likely do random attacks on white people they come across like what happened in the Rodney King verdict where black Marines killed 1-2 white Marines in NC.
> ...



Actually 90+% of blacks do not vote Democrat.  I think you mean that 90+% of the blacks that vote, vote democrat.  I feel it will not just be the blacks that will riot because of Obama's loss.  I also mentioned Unions and these indivduals that have been protesting wall street.


----------



## bornright (Aug 14, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Please explain to me how making someone prove he is the one that is registered to vote is preventing someone from voting.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> big rep opens his mouth and pukes out another lie



https://www.google.com/search?q=mus...g&biw=1165&bih=869&sei=c8wqUMDXFIbm8QTxj4HYBg

Conz, you're too stupid for words, so the link will take you to some pictures...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > big rep opens his mouth and pukes out another lie
> ...



guy guy guy

when you *guys * try and prevent americans from voting, there will be a problem

dumbshit...dont you know that

stupid bigots, even with election fraud you losers cant win


----------



## Amazed (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Too funny...you an AlGore affirmative action boy?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> guy guy guy



You're not sucking off goats anymore? 



> when you *guys * try and prevent americans from voting, there will be a problem



You mean, if people stop illegals, the dead, and fictitious voters, you'll throw a temper tantrum, and probably riot.



> dumbshit...dont you know that
> 
> stupid bigots, even with election fraud you losers cant win




You are a stupid bigot, but we'll block your election fraud all the same.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 14, 2012)

SuMar said:


> What is the percentage of white people who voted in Obama and what is the percentage of black people who voted for McCain?
> 
> Who are the racists now?



Okie Doke, I've seen enough of this bullshit.

Let's get something straight here:

89% of black voters voted for John Kerry in 2004, 11% voted for Bush.

Now, besides the fact that they ALL voted for a white guy, which by your own logic invalidates your argument, let's take this a step further.

Since 98% of black folks voted for Obama in 2008, that means that there was about 9% of the black population that changed their vote due to a black candidate.

Now, on a guess, I'd say that there's a larger portion of the white population than 9% that would not vote for a black candidate because he's black, but that's just my opinion.

However, the whole implication of "Black people are all racist because they voted for a black guy" is utter bullshit.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > What is the percentage of white people who voted in Obama and what is the percentage of black people who voted for McCain?
> ...



As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > What is the percentage of white people who voted in Obama and what is the percentage of black people who voted for McCain?
> ...



But for many of them...that's all they've got....oh, besides the "black people will riot if Obama loses".


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazed said:


> As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.



Who the hell said people were racist just because they didn't vote for Obama?

No, people are racist because they compare Obama to a monkey.

People are racist because they assume that he must be born in Kenya and a Muslim because he's black.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Personally, I am worried about Mormons rioting if Mitt loses......Mormons are nothing but animals and have no control over themselves


----------



## Freewill (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the country as a whole will be very happy and should be.  There should be wide spread celebration but riot I don't think so. 

I think just asking that question leads me to believe that you think poorly of some segments of our society.

So to answer your question, no, but that will not stop the left from race baiting.  When are black people going to wake up to the sham that it the DNC?


----------



## Freewill (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.
> ...



I would only assume he was born in Kenya because his bio said he was, for 17 years.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.
> ...



that's not racist, it's an insult to monkeys


----------



## Amazed (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.
> ...



You need to pay better attention, half the lefty wingnuts on this board attempt to make that point.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 14, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> that's not racist, it's an insult to monkeys



And, strangely, THAT is *not* racist.  LOL.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2012)

Mormons scare me.......I always lock my doors when I drive through Mormon neighborhoods


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 14, 2012)

If there are no riots CNN, ABC, NBC and CBS will have blank screens instead of newscasts because all their pre-packaged stuff is based on flashbacks to Los Angeles.


----------



## bornright (Aug 14, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> If there are no riots CNN, ABC, NBC and CBS will have blank screens instead of newscasts because all their pre-packaged stuff is based on flashbacks to Los Angeles.



Your statement is exactly right.  Most riots are caused for the most part because of the incorrect reporting by the media.  They want rioting with lots of deaths and destruction.  A perfect example of this was the Rodney King "beating".  The partial video that was shown by the networks was considerably different than the full video.  The officers were aquitted in the first trial because of the full video.  I saw the full video and I wish the media had shown it.  Perhaps the deaths and destruction would not have happened.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



That many?   Then you will have no trouble finding some links to that kind of thing, will you?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



They were certainly out of control on the street corners in 2008 here....it was scary at times.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

Freewill said:


> When are black people going to wake up to the sham that it the DNC?



With threads like these you don't have to worry about black people flocking to the Republican party any time soon.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



John Smith moved out of my state in 1817 and it's been much safer and more calm ever since!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > When are black people going to wake up to the sham that it the DNC?
> ...



I wonder why not.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was digging in that Hill Cumora just about 10 miles from my parents and it was very disturbing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



I'd like to see him find one post where somebody said that


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2012)

8537 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They need to send Mormons back where they came from.....New York


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



New York doesn't really want them....they run out of hot chocolate every July when they come back for that silly Hill Cumora Pageant.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 14, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks



(wow)

(just wow)

Oh, and also.

Regarding unions

The union movement is dead. It has shrunken to a size of irrelevance. This is why Clinton was able to pass NAFTA. 

Turn off Talk Radio. You've been lied to. 

Gabby Gifford - the congresswoman who was shot - had her window broken by  a rightwing voter who was told to take his country back. There is a riot brewing on the Right - and it smacks of the dying Weimar Republic. The riot will be fueled by the a kind of messianic uber-nationalism. It will be undertaken by people who want their country back. God help us.

The OP probably thinks his country has been stolen by baby killers, illegals and gays. The OP has been manipulated by his party bosses, who whisper to him through talk radio.

God help us. These people are stupid _and_ violent. And they are driven by religious conviction - which means you cannot alter their blood-lust with reason.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



OMG!  You said "these people"!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Twin Fist said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Already done, but it's good advice.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > What is the percentage of white people who voted in Obama and what is the percentage of black people who voted for McCain?
> ...




If you were following along in the first place, then you would understand yhe point I was making to another poster. One whom seems to imply that the whites who don't vote for Obama are racist. So I thought a little turnabout play was in order.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

SuMar said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



I do believe he's resorted to yet another liberal tactic, shouting over those who disagree, and he's doing it in writing.  Wow!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > guy guy guy
> ...



Whoa there!  I have goats and know for a fact that they are pretty picky about letting libs suck them off...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > As is the bullshit meme from the twisted left that because we didn't for Bammy we are racist, you lefty wingnuts can't have it both ways.
> ...



Actually, he's claimed to both have been born in Kenya and to be Muslim at various times, including his own written biographies.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2012)

Mormons have been looking to run this country for a 100 years. This is the chance they have been looking for.

Look for massive Mormon rioting and looting if Romney loses


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mormons have been looking to run this country for a 100 years. This is the chance they have been looking for.
> 
> Look for massive Mormon rioting and looting if Romney loses



Them Mormon's and Jew's, you can't trust'em. Democratic talking point #1438.

Very good comrade.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mormons have been looking to run this country for a 100 years. This is the chance they have been looking for.
> ...



The upcoming Mormon riots will be the worst insurrection we have seen since Y2K

We need to prepare


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Only Conservatives will do, eh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> With threads like these you don't have to worry about black people flocking to the Republican party any time soon.



Not all black people are like you, racist pigs and all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> John Smith moved out of my state in 1817 and it's been much safer and more calm ever since!



*Joseph* Smith, shit fer brains.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > John Smith moved out of my state in 1817 and it's been much safer and more calm ever since!
> ...



No, really - John Smith moved out of Vermont in 1817.

Joe left in 1816.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > With threads like these you don't have to worry about black people flocking to the Republican party any time soon.
> ...



You mean people who believe, for instance, that South Africa was more _civilized _when it kept the vast majority of its population segregated, impoverished and with no legal rights because of the color of their skin?

I mean, people who think like that couldn't be racist - could they?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

bodecea said:


> New York doesn't really want them....



You are fucking stupid, that's for sure. Palmyra lives on the revenue the Mormons coming there provided.



> they run out of hot chocolate every July when they come back for that silly Hill Cumora Pageant.



Mormons don't drink Hot Chocolate, Coffee, Tea, or Cola - they oppose caffeine, shit fer brains.

Oh, if you had ever been to Palmyra, you'd know NO ONE is drinking hot chocolate in July. Shitty place, that New York, cold in the winter, hotter than fuck in the summer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whoa there!  I have goats and know for a fact that they are pretty picky about letting libs suck them off...



LOL

When he had his rep turned on, if you held your mouse over the four red splotches, the pop up text read "Conzhateusa sucks off goats." And it was so fitting.

So when he turned off his rep, I had to note it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> No, really - John Smith moved out of Vermont in 1817.



I don't recall a significant Mormon named "John Smith," bigot boi?



> Joe left in 1816.



Facts are whatever you want them to be at any particular moment, eh bigot boi?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > No, really - John Smith moved out of Vermont in 1817.
> ...



John was a far less significant magic undies guy.  But a magic undies guy nonetheless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> You mean people who believe, for instance, that South Africa was more _civilized _when it kept the vast majority of its population segregated, impoverished and with no legal rights because of the color of their skin?



You mean, those who think that rape, child rape, and murder are uncivilized?

You know, I realize that you are racist scum, that you base everything on the color of other's skin, but let it sink in, shit fer brains, virtually ALL of the victims of the savagery you support are black.



> I mean, people who think like that couldn't be racist - could they?



Compared to you, Bull Conner (democrat) was tolerant, bigot boi.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean people who believe, for instance, that South Africa was more _civilized _when it kept the vast majority of its population segregated, impoverished and with no legal rights because of the color of their skin?
> ...



Please, continue down this enlightened path.  Run for office in on the concept:  Apartheid was Civilized!  Hell, it might get you elected in your town.  Who knows.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> Please, continue down this enlightened path.  Run for office in on the concept:  Apartheid was Civilized!  Hell, it might get you elected in your town.  Who knows.



What amazes me is that you actually think you're clever..


----------



## PredFan (Aug 15, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Very very likely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



Hell, just watch how they are behaving right here, right now.  It's gonna be _all_ about racism, their's.  Just wait and see...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Please, continue down this enlightened path.  Run for office in on the concept:  Apartheid was Civilized!  Hell, it might get you elected in your town.  Who knows.
> ...



I don't think I'm clever.  I just know that anyone who considers Apartheid civilized is a racist piece of shit.

Ya know, you COULD rethink and retract that statement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> I don't think I'm clever.  I just know that anyone who considers Apartheid civilized is a racist piece of shit.



No one said Apartheid was civilized, you drooling baboon. What I pointed out is that their society has become less civilized since Apartheid ended.



> Ya know, you COULD rethink and retract that statement.



Why would I do that?

YOU seem to think rape, child rape, and out of control AIDS is the pinnacle of civilization, but I just don't agree.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 15, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Actually, he's claimed to both have been born in Kenya and to be Muslim at various times, including his own written biographies.



That is simply false.

A flier that was put out by a publishing house, once, as an advertisement, is certainly not the same thing as "claiming to have been born in Kenya in his written biographies".  Not even close.

And he has never claimed to be a Muslim.  Not once.

You can check Snopes, Factcheck, Urban Legends, or any other truth verification site you'd like, you'll find they all say the same thing.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 15, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, he's claimed to both have been born in Kenya and to be Muslim at various times, including his own written biographies.
> ...



You are talking to this person as if the truth means anything, it really doesnt.

All of my usual aggressive wording aside, today's tea partier simply cant care about the truth, they dont know what the truth is about anything, they are fearful, cowering old fat white men, some women too, and they are clueless about everything.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> I don't think I'm clever.  I just know that anyone who considers Apartheid civilized is a racist piece of shit.





> No one said Apartheid was civilized, you drooling baboon. What I pointed out is that their society has become less civilized since Apartheid ended.



wait what?!?! You know folks can view the rest of your posts, right?  Let's roll the tape here, Uncensored.  Here's what you wrote in post #237:


			
				you said:
			
		

> _South Africa was a civilized and modern country._ Prosperous and technologically advanced.
> 
> Now it isn't.
> 
> What Changed?



So when you said "no one said Apartheid was civilized" what you really meant was "SA was civilized when Apartheid ruled".

Lol..OK.  Any other comments you'd like to deny?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> That is simply false.
> 
> A flier that was put out by a publishing house, once, as an advertisement, is certainly not the same thing as "claiming to have been born in Kenya in his written biographies".  Not even close.
> 
> ...



His mother and father put down his faith as "Muslim" when he was enrolled in the Madrassa in Indonesia.

BTW, Snopes has no credibility. It's too bad, but they are just a partisan hack site, rather than a legitimate "Urban Legends" debunking site.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 15, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> You are talking to this person as if the truth means anything, it really doesnt.
> 
> All of my usual aggressive wording aside, today's tea partier simply cant care about the truth, they dont know what the truth is about anything, they are fearful, cowering old fat white men, some women too, and they are clueless about everything.



I have been trying very hard not to engage in character attacks lately, so I will make no comment on this.

However, I will point out that the facts do in fact point to the post in question specifically being a lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> wait what?!?! You know folks can view the rest of your posts, right?  Let's roll the tape here, Uncensored.  Here's what you wrote in post #237:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it you don't grasp about that, bigot boi?



> So when you said "no one said Apartheid was civilized" what you really meant was "SA was civilized when Apartheid ruled".



Again stupid, nothing in there spoke of Apartheid. It is a FACT that SA was civilized and the most technologically advanced sub-Saharan country - now it isn't. What changed?



> Lol..OK.  Any other comments you'd like to deny?



Your stupidity doesn't lead me to deny anything.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> His mother and father put down his faith as "Muslim" when he was enrolled in the Madrassa in Indonesia.
> 
> BTW, Snopes has no credibility. It's too bad, but they are just a partisan hack site, rather than a legitimate "Urban Legends" debunking site.



Also a lie.  But even if it weren't, what possible difference would it make if his mother lied to get him into a good school while he was a child?

And BTW, Snopes has PLENTY of credibility.

It's just that the facts are often in such contradiction to partisan propaganda, that it _seems_ like a "partisan hack site".


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > wait what?!?! You know folks can view the rest of your posts, right?  Let's roll the tape here, Uncensored.  Here's what you wrote in post #237:
> ...



Oh, I see. You're attempting to deny that "what changed" was the end of Apartheid.

Keep rolling with that claim!



> It is a FACT that SA was civilized and the most technologically advanced sub-Saharan country - now it isn't. What changed?



Nothing changed. SA is still the most prosperous and advanced nation in sub-Sarahan Africa.

And you didn't say it was more civilized - you said it was civilized, period.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's why Obama has all those governemnt agencies buying up ammo.  Trying to create a shortage. Add up everything else we know that's going on. 

Obama is evil personified.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 15, 2012)

With the number of people believing others owe them a living squarely in the Obama camp of supporters, I can very well see the danger of rioting, murder, looting, and random acts of violence increasing with a Democratic loss this November.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> With the number of people believing others owe them a living squarely in the Obama camp of supporters, I can very well see the danger of rioting, murder, looting, and random acts of violence increasing with a Democratic loss this November.



Actually, the real threat is the pent up rage of the Mormons


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VqG_4ADFfQ]Blacks Will Lose Race War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mustang (Aug 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > With the number of people believing others owe them a living squarely in the Obama camp of supporters, I can very well see the danger of rioting, murder, looting, and random acts of violence increasing with a Democratic loss this November.
> ...







The previous the Pepsi Generation?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Also a lie.



No, that's a fact. You have your meme wrong. The party line is that they only did that because the school wouldn't enroll him otherwise - which is probably true.

{CNN, the Associated Press, the Los Angeles Times and the Chicago Tribune investigated the e-mail claims by visiting the school and interviewing former teachers and students who were there at the same time as Obama. These investigations found a public school where students wore Western clothing and prayer was a small part of the curriculum. }

PolitiFact | Obama attended an Indonesian public school



> But even if it weren't, what possible difference would it make if his mother lied to get him into a good school while he was a child?



I didn't say it makes any difference. Obama is no Muslim, there is no way Obama would have any god before himself.



> And BTW, Snopes has PLENTY of credibility.



Ha, Snopes is a hack site. They ONLY carry articles that promote the left, and tend to "fudge" even on those. They have the credibility of DailyKOS.



> It's just that the facts are often in such contradiction to partisan propaganda, that it _seems_ like a "partisan hack site".



Snopes exists to promote leftism, not to provide accurate answers to urban legends. David and Barbara Mikkelson are big time democrats, funding Jerry Brown and Barbra Boxer. Neither have any training in journalism or investigation. They started Snopes to counter what they called "Right wing lies." Their purpose, then and now, is to promote leftist politics, not to provide an accurate or balanced critique of rumors and legends.

Snopes is worthless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2012)

8537 said:


> Oh, I see. You're attempting to deny that "what changed" was the end of Apartheid.



That's not actually what changed, moron.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 15, 2012)

nah, shitbaggers aint racists, they just miss apartheid


----------



## 8537 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see. You're attempting to deny that "what changed" was the end of Apartheid.
> ...



Oh right 

Tell us, Uncensored:  What changed?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2012)

8537 said:


> Oh right
> 
> Tell us, Uncensored:  What changed?



The question is to you, bigot boi.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right
> ...


No, you said "that's not what changed".  I asked what, then, changed?

Now, everyone knows what changed: Apartheid ended.  But you're too cowardly to admit what you really meant.

Good day, kid.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > With the number of people believing others owe them a living squarely in the Obama camp of supporters, I can very well see the danger of rioting, murder, looting, and random acts of violence increasing with a Democratic loss this November.
> ...



Simmer down now.. you're bigotry is showing... again.

Oh, and yes, they look quite angry.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2012)

8537 said:


> No, you said "that's not what changed".  I asked what, then, changed?



What changed was that the ANC took control of the government and turned the nation into a kleptocracy.

You know this, but avod it.



> Now, everyone knows what changed: Apartheid ended.  But you're too cowardly to admit what you really meant.
> 
> Good day, kid.



Apartheid ended in 1991, moron. The ANC assumed full control in 1997. The nation began a steady descent in 97 - so no, you racist fool, it wasn't Apartheid.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > No, you said "that's not what changed".  I asked what, then, changed?
> ...



Tell me kid, how was that ever possible?

Hint:  The end of Apartheid. Your attempt to lie and spin is noted.



> Apartheid ended in 1991, moron. The ANC assumed full control in 1997. The nation began a steady descent in 97.



Yes, of course - back when Apartheid was law they were civilized.  

Tell me, can you wash all of your outfits in hot water?


----------



## Freewill (Aug 16, 2012)

8537 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > When are black people going to wake up to the sham that it the DNC?
> ...



Why?  Because I point out the truth?  Can you imagine a Jew belonging to the Nazi party?

I will admit that the DNC propaganda push was really very effective would make any propaganda minister envious.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 16, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Golly man...did you see those Civilzed Sotuh African Police kill all of those Miners on TV today?


----------



## Amazed (Aug 16, 2012)

8537 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



The ANC....you a Communist too?


----------



## bornright (Sep 27, 2012)

I have recently over the last two weeks heard Bill Maher and Chris Matthews say that the only way Obama will loose this election is if they cheat.  Don't they realize that there are many people that do put faith in these huge number of polls that is being plastered all over the TV.   Is this like yelling "fire" in a theater?  If Obama loses and there is rioting, like I suspect there will be, will they recieve the credit that they incited the riots?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> I doubt it, but it will result in a ton of liberals threatening to move out of the country, yet they will stay because they are all talk and no action.



I would be the happinest person on this earth if liberals left.. OMG!!! Can you imagine? Hell, we could pay down the debt in no time without all of the freakin free-loaders in the system..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 27, 2012)

I honestly don't know if there will be riots.. I hope not.  I can't imagine ANYONE who claims to be an American, rioting over losing the Presidential election. It's wrong, it's unamerican and certainly not civilized behavior. You accept defeat as gracefully as possible and move one.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 27, 2012)

Since 08-13-2012, the question has clearly become irrelevant.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 27, 2012)

We should be more worried about the party of Bibles and guns going berserk when Obama wins.


----------



## bornright (Sep 27, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Since 08-13-2012, the question has clearly become irrelevant.



Perhaps you can keep this thread in mind after the election as it may not be as irrelevant as you hope for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 27, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Since 08-13-2012, the question has clearly become irrelevant.



Leftists will no more riot over an Obama loss than Libyans would riot over a Muhammad film.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 27, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I wouldn't worry about that...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> We should be more worried about the party of Bibles and guns going berserk when Obama wins.



What a hack liar you are..  Let's take a look at the differences in conservatives and liberals, shall we, in regard to respect and honor.

The Trash Was Historic, Too


Good Sense: Compare Garbage After Tea Party Vs. Obama Inauguration


Let's see.. TEA PARTY and decency.. or OBAMA THUG NATION and TRASH?????


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think we have anything to worry about.  I don't think Obama will lose.  The last president to lose his 2nd term was Bush Sr and I don't think he counted because IMO he was president when Reagan was suppose to be president.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 27, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> We should be more worried about the party of Bibles and guns going berserk when Obama wins.



there will be no rioting in red states.

Because they are the guys with the guns


----------



## jillian (Sep 27, 2012)

bornright said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Since 08-13-2012, the question has clearly become irrelevant.
> ...





> Obama Approval, Vote Support Both Reach 50% or Better
> Presidential race has fluctuated in September, but currently favorable to Obama
> by Lydia Saad
> PRINCETON, NJ -- President Barack Obama's job approval rating has been 50% or higher in each of the last four Gallup Daily tracking figures, including a 51% rating in the latest three-day rolling average, from Sept. 23-25. This nearly matches the level of approval for Obama that Gallup found at the end of the Democratic National Convention earlier this month. His approval then dipped into the 40s by mid-month before rebounding to 51% late last week.



Obama Approval, Vote Support Both Reach 50% or Better


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 27, 2012)

I just lied to a robo-call push button poll by a self-identified Obama group yesterday.

_Push #1 if you are voting for Obama_...._beep #1_


----------



## Valerie (Sep 27, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> We should be more worried about the party of Bibles and guns going berserk when Obama wins.





We're all Americans...  Is it possible we could stop putting each other down and try to understand where our neighbors are coming from?  I mean, we're coddling Korans and Bombs, but loathing Bibles and Guns in drive-over Country is all the rage?  

Wouldn't it be nice if we could articulate our concerns with each other without treating each other like shit and being provocative...  If and when Obama wins, the sun will rise in America and we'll all go to work and continue to drive the marketplace onward and upward, no matter if a few deranged individuals resort to violence...


----------



## Freewill (Sep 27, 2012)

No, I think more of the blacks in this country.  I am not a democrat.  Besides Obama is about as black as a snow flake.


----------



## RoadVirus (Sep 28, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I doubt there will be rioting. There will most likely be a lot of whining about "Republicans cheated somehow" and some race-baiting hacks will probably throw the race card out for good measure.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



You're a racist.

What? You asked for my thoughts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

Valerie said:


> We're all Americans...  Is it possible we could stop putting each other down and try to understand where our neighbors are coming from?  I mean, we're coddling Korans and Bombs, but loathing Bibles and Guns in drive-over Country is all the rage?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could articulate our concerns with each other without treating each other like shit and being provocative...  If and when Obama wins, the sun will rise in America and we'll all go to work and continue to drive the marketplace onward and upward, no matter if a few deranged individuals resort to violence...




Barack Obama is the most divisive character in American politics since Abraham Lincoln. He seeks and has to some extent delivered, fundamental, structural change to the nation, both in economic terms and in the method of government.

We all know that this election is critical. If Obama wins a second term, then the structure and fabric of America will be altered forever. There are some who applaud the adoption of a more authoritarian government and an economic policy that more closely resembles China or Cuba, with the federal government an active participant in production, setting goals and deciding which companies thrive, and which fold. A nation where political power and pull, rather than appeal to the market, is the means of success. There are others who see this as suicide, the end of America and the dream that anyone with a vision and hard work could succeed.

This election decides whether we continue the vision of Jefferson and Madison, or whether we transform into another Eurosocialist quagmire. Obama sees no reason that Americans should enjoy a standard of living that is better than that of the average Nigerian, and will work to make us level with the third world.

So both sides will campaign hard - we are at a pivot point where everything changes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> You're a racist.
> 
> What? You asked for my thoughts.



Anyone who opposes Obama, or any party goal, is a "racist."

Declaring that "socialism defeats the spirit of success" is racist. Saying that "man is the owner of his own body, mind, and the product of his creativity" is racist.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You're a racist.
> ...



No.  Saying black people will riot because a black person lost an election is racist.  The whole premise is based on the idea that black people are sitting around waiting for a reason to just GO CRAZY and set fire to their neighborhoods. 

Yeah, that's racist.

You don't like Obama's politics?  Fine.  Debate that.  I personally am not a fan of Obamacare or his military leadership.

But if you're sitting at home thinking "Oh shit, a black man lost an election.  I'm betting a bunch o' black folks are going to go apeshit!", then yeah, you're a racist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> No.  Saying black people will riot because a black person lost an election is racist.



Of course it is.

So is saying that Rap sucks or that people abuse the welfare system. Saying that Obamacare increases costs is racist.



> The whole premise is based on the idea that black people are sitting around waiting for a reason to just GO CRAZY and set fire to their neighborhoods.



Yeah, blacks never riot...



> Yeah, that's racist.



Being white is racist. Voting against Obama is racist.




> You don't like Obama's politics?  Fine.  Debate that.  I personally am not a fan of Obamacare or his military leadership.



Then you're a racist.



> But if you're sitting at home thinking "Oh shit, a black man lost an election.  I'm betting a bunch o' black folks are going to go apeshit!", then yeah, you're a racist.



Reality is racist.


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > No more than if Mittens loses.
> ...



The toothless southern bigots might get off their trailer sofas and try to succeed again.

But they'd be so drunk or high on meth, Civil War II wouldn't last a week.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2012)

If Obama is defeated, the transition will be peaceful.

If Romney is defeated, Provo and Utah County will be placed under martial law for several weeks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> The toothless southern bigots might get off their trailer sofas and try to succeed again.



Succeed at what, sparky?



> But they'd be so drunk or high on meth, Civil War II wouldn't last a week.



You're a bigot, which is in accordance to your shameful party; but you're so fucking stupid that you're ineffective.

No one has suggested any state secede from the union. The left are violent and impulsive, so we can expect violence from you should your little tin Messiah® be tossed out of power.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If Obama is defeated, the transition will be peaceful.
> 
> If Romney is defeated, Provo and Utah County will be placed under martial law for several weeks.



Even for a radical left democrat, you're a complete retard, Fakey.


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 28, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated* Blacks,* Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



You're really only referring to blacks.

Don't try to hide your racism, wear it as a badge of honor you coward.

I'm so sick of these racists and bigots with their lame code words and hiding behind veiled comment.

Stop being such chickenshits and just scream what you think!!!!!!!

It will be a lot easier to mock you and shame you into doing something stupid so we can arrest you and throw you into prison... with blacks.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If Obama is defeated, the transition will be peaceful.
> 
> If Romney is defeated, Provo and Utah County will be placed under martial law for several weeks.



About as likely as the predictions of rioting.  Folks forget that they US Army had to occupy Salt Lake City in the not overly distant past.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.



You democrats have been working to ensure massive fraud, fighting voter ID, having the most corrupt AG in history block the purging of dead people from Florida voting roles, installing internet registration, etc.

I expect the fraud to be overwhelming this election. There may be enough fraud to put Obama back in office.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.
> ...



And it starts already...

Obama didn't REALLY beat our best candidate....he had to cheat (even if we have no proof)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored is acting true to character: win at any cost, demean anyone else's victory, screw America in the pursuit of unrivaled power.


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.
> ...



What a dimwitted comment.

You teatards have no concept of large numbers--how massive a conspiracy would be to swing a general election.  The logistics, the coordination of people, moving them from one polling place to the next...



> I expect the fraud to be overwhelming this election. There may be enough fraud to put Obama back in office.



We need to start dissecting Fox viewers when they die, to prove how soft your brains get.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> And it starts already...
> 
> Obama didn't REALLY beat our best candidate....he had to cheat (even if we have no proof)



I think Obama will lose, but there will be fraud, you've worked for the last two years to set up massive fraud. 

There will be overwhelming fraud in California, with the new "no illegal denied the vote" law - but it will have no impact on Obama, California is dim no matter what. The Florida fraud is a greater concern, but it will still go to Romney. We've already seen that the fraud in Wisconsin isn't enough to push the dims to victory.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> What a dimwitted comment.



Facts are "dimwitted?"



> You teatards have no concept of large numbers--how massive a conspiracy would be to swing a general election.  The logistics, the coordination of people, moving them from one polling place to the next...



Conspiracy? Nope, just corruption by your sleazy party.



> We need to start dissecting Fox viewers when they die, to prove how soft your brains get.



Maybe you can suggest that to the death panels, fucktard?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > And it starts already...
> ...



What about the Florida fraud of Voter ID?
What about the abolishment of ACORN to block poor and minority voting?


It is the Republicans committing fraud against our American system


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.



I know.  Anyone who thinks the good people of Utah will riot is crazy.  Just pointing out the logic.  They think because there were riots in LA, there MIGHT be riots if Obama loses and don't even bother to understand the context or history.  By that logic, since the US Army had to occupy Salt Lake City once upon a time, a Romney loss would surely lead to martial law.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.
> ...



Republicans always think a Democrat has to cheat to win.  Then they run candidates like Romney.


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > What a dimwitted comment.
> ...



You have none, idiot.





> Conspiracy? Nope, just corruption by your sleazy party.



You missed the point.  You are too stupid to realize that it is impossible (especially in the age of phone cameras) to swing a national election.  

Your mind is too small to conceive of the numbers required.



> Maybe you can suggest that to the death panels, fucktard?



You whip out a Sarah Palin talking point?  The talking point that won her the liar of the year award from fact-cherckers.

You're screaming to everyone on this forum, "I am a joke, don't take me seriously!!!!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 28, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> You have none, idiot.



Is that what the ThinkProgress talking points tell you? 



> You missed the point.  You are too stupid to realize that it is impossible (especially in the age of phone cameras) to swing a national election.
> 
> Your mind is too small to conceive of the numbers required.



You are mentally retarded, so even simple concepts are a mystery to you.

How does election fraud work?

The most common type is "proxy votes." A registration of a dead or fictitious person is made. With the dead, it is a simple matter of finding deceased voters and having others impersonate the voter at the polls.

Fictitious registration is more complex. ACORN is well known for this type of fraud. In San Francisco, several ACORN workers were arrested and convicted of "flooding" the registrar. The fraud works by creating thousand and thousands of fake entries, with obvious names such as "Mickey Mouse" to tie up the SoC verification process. Simultaneous registrations of not so obvious names are run through with the assurance that the verification will not be made due to the SoC being inundated with obviously fraudulent registrations. ACORN is well known for this. After the fraud in registration, proxy voting is used.



> You whip out a Sarah Palin talking point?  The talking point that won her the liar of the year award from fact-cherckers.



DailyKOS fact-checkers?

{Death panels also are back. At an appearance in Florida over the weekend, Mr. Ryan criticized the Independent Payment Advisory Board (IPAB) established under Obamacare to contain Medicare costs. The law puts a board of 15 unelected, unaccountable bureaucrats in charge of Medicare who are required to cut Medicare in ways that will lead to denied care for current seniors, he said. We will make sure that this board of bureaucrats will not mess with my moms health care or your moms health care.}

EDITORIAL: The return of the death panels - Washington Times

The liars here, as always, are you fascist democrats.



> You're screaming to everyone on this forum, "I am a joke, don't take me seriously!!!!"



Irony just doesn't get any better than that, sparky.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 28, 2012)

I doubt it.... but there will be widespread calls for recounts and claims of cheating...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm, Dr. T.  The only two who will melt down badly will be Uncensored and Thanatos.
> ...



Mormons are fucking crazy

A loss by Romney will set them loose as they burn Salt Lake City and the Mormon Tabernacle


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2012)

Not the Tabernacle.  They will want to preserve the organ.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ACORN has been charged with fraud in at least 14 states, do you think they should be allowed to continue it?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Republican prosecutors are like that

Bush even sent his whole Justice Department against ACORN

They ended up fabricating a fake pimp story to get them. Anything to keep poor people from voting


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I can't believe you're on here BRAGGING about your ignorance, but I've never understood the psychosis of the liberal, anyway.

Google 'ACORN fraud' and read the WSJ article. I'm sure you will find them 'credible', right?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I even remember the WSJ before Murdock bought it.......used to be respectable

Republicans feared ACORN and used every tool they had to bring it down. Bush fired his justice department because they wouldn't prosecute ACORN

http://www.washingtonspectator.org/...rn-banana-republican-alert-gonzo-justice.html

Gonzo Justice&#8212;It might have been Rove's obsession with voter fraud that ended the career of Bush Attorney General Alberto Gonzales (now a visiting professor at Texas Tech University, after no law firm would come near him). At least two of the nine U.S. attorneys fired in the scandal that forced Gonzales to resign lost their jobs because they failed to deliver Acorn prosecutions demanded by political hacks at the White House and Justice Department.

U.S. Attorney David Iglesias (a Republican appointee) in New Mexico looked at 100 voting fraud complaints, according to the*Times. He could only find one "real shot" at prosecution. After the FBI interviewed his best prospect, Iglesias concluded there was no criminal intent. The state Republican Party chair and Republican Senator Pete Domenici complained to the Bush Administration and Iglesias was fired. The woman Iglesias elected not to prosecute was an Acorn employee who falsified applications to bump up her quota for a job that paid less than $10 an hour.

David Graves, the (Republican) U.S. Attorney in Kansas City, Missouri, was also asked to resign after he failed to file criminal charges against four Acorn employees, against whom he could find no justification to prosecute. Graves was replaced by Brad Schlozman, who simultaneously served as the interim U.S. attorney in Kansas City and a deputy attorney general at the Civil Rights and Voting Rights Division of the Justice Department.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 28, 2012)

More Acorn Voter Fraud Comes to Light - WSJ.com



> On Monday, Nevada officials charged Acorn, its regional director and its Las Vegas field director with submitting thousands of fraudulent voter registration forms last year. Larry Lomax, the registrar of voters in Las Vegas, says he believes 48% of Acorn's forms "are clearly fraudulent." On Thursday, prosecutors in Pittsburgh, Pa., also charged seven Acorn employees with filing hundreds of fraudulent voter registrations before last year's general election.
> 
> Acorn spokesman Scott Levenson calls the Nevada criminal complaint "political grandstanding" and says that any problems were the actions of an unnamed "bad employee." But Catherine Cortez Masto, Nevada's Democratic Attorney General, told the Las Vegas Sun that Acorn itself is named in the criminal complaint. She says that Acorn's training manuals "clearly detail, condone and . . . require illegal acts," such as requiring its workers to meet strict voter-registration targets to keep their jobs.
> 
> ...



It seems even Democrats realize that ACORN is rife with fraud...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

So was the voter registration company that the GOP national party was forced to drop after repeated problems: the group would register folks, then throw the Dem registrations.

Both sides have problems.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

As history, the 60's-70's "peace movement and the OWS movement have shown us, the negroes and the leftists in this nation need little justification to riot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 29, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.



Yep, it's been a Democratic staple for over 150 years...


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



Yes, and millions of white conservatives will disappear. This is the end times.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.




That's exactly what I implied, that democrats have been acting this way for decades.  Glad we could agree on this.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.
> ...



So today's KKK is made up of Democrats?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.
> ...



You must be from Carroll County.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

GuyPinestra does not believe the KKK resides in the southern GOP these days.

GP is a loon.



Salt Jones said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

The GOP KKK has been acting this way for decades.

The younger than 40 generations laugh at your nonsense.



jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.
> ...


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




No, I was actually born and raised on the east side of NYC and lived there up until I was 
26, except for my 4yrs in the Corps.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The GOP KKK has been acting this way for decades.
> 
> The younger than 40 generations laugh at your nonsense.
> 
> ...




The younger than 40 generation laugh at a lot of things so what?  I can show you chapter and verse where it is the left wing democrats and those that support the democrats that have perpetrated  every riot and almost every case of violent civil disobedience in the last 45yrs.  Laugh at that slick.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> As history, the 60's-70's "peace movement and the OWS movement have shown us, the negroes and the leftists in this nation need little justification to riot.



And as the posters on this board have shown, the right wingnuts only need to see an election slipping out of their hands to start the 'second amendment' solutions nonsense.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP KKK has been acting this way for decades.
> ...



Lordy, lordy, another really dumb fuck surfaces. Ah well, better to have such idiocy out in the open where it can be laughed to death.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




No, seems like the dumbass has been here all along.  Now like I said, I can show you chapter and verse that every riot this nation has had in the last 45yrs was done by the ones that support the democratic party, and that almost every case of violent civil disobedience in the last 45yrs was carried out by the same peoples.  Now an intelligent person would use facts to refute what I said, a dumbass liberal scumbag, realizing they have no leg to stand on, and cannot use facts to make their argument because they have none, will instead resort to childish name calling.  Liberal debate rules 101 slick, you evidently got an A in that class huh?  Might have been a better idea studying American History then you'd wouldn't be so ingorant on the subject and you may have been able to refute my statement with some facts.  Run along now slick, life is too short for me to spend it arguing with morons and brain dead liberals who are too stupid to argue their case intelligently.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

Sure, and it was 'libruls' that bombed the church and killed the little girls? Oh yeah, some people were demanding that they be allowed to vote as the Constitution specifies. So it is their fault that people like you bombed the church. 

We understand people like you all too well. Night riding sheet wearing assholes that hide their crimes in the "they made me do it" whine.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Sure, and it was 'libruls' that bombed the church and killed the little girls? Oh yeah, some people were demanding that they be allowed to vote as the Constitution specifies. So it is their fault that people like you bombed the church.
> 
> We understand people like you all too well. Night riding sheet wearing assholes that hide their crimes in the "they made me do it" whine.



Dumbass, they were Southern Democrats where you unaware of that fact?  

Like I've told other here son, you have the world at your fingertips, don't use it to spew nonsense or look at porn, educate yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr, the conservatives supported the bad old days, GOP and Dems alike, and the mods and libs supported the Constitution in getting rid of the bad old days.  Which side would you have been on?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, and it was 'libruls' that bombed the church and killed the little girls? Oh yeah, some people were demanding that they be allowed to vote as the Constitution specifies. So it is their fault that people like you bombed the church.
> ...



Well educated, and getting more so daily. And I was alive during this period. Born in '43, and remember well when people like President Obama and General Powell would have had to ride in the back of the bus in the south and even in many cities in the north.

I am fully aware of who the Dixiecrats were, and who they are today, in the GOP.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr, the conservatives supported the bad old days, GOP and Dems alike, and the mods and libs supported the Constitution in getting rid of the bad old days.  Which side would you have been on?




I disagree with your assesment that the bad old days where not the days that the Constitution was followed and believed in.  I am a firm beleiver in the Constitution AS WRITTEN, and am not a big fan of the 9 whores interpretation of said document.  We are all English speakers here for the most part and therefore don't need lawyers and judges to interpret the Constitution for us.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

In other words, you wish for the return of Jim Crow.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Sep 30, 2012)

The EBT Nation and Section Eightville are gonna be real pissed if they lose their free cell phones.
Obama was too smart to use the word 'Communist' instead of Liberal when he spoke at Loyola U in 1998, but after 44 months of Barry we know what he really meant.
'Those people receiving welfare and other forms of government largesse along with the working poor comstitute a critical mass that if manipulated properly could lead to the installation of a Communist at the head of Government and maintain him there for a considerable time' 
49 million food stamp recipients brought to you by the acknowledged Boy King of the Panderers.
Rahm Emmanuel: "Never let a legitimate crisis go to waste!" 
We see what you mean, Rahm.'
What exactly did 'Bam mean when he told the UN the Twentyfirst Century would not belong to those who worshipped the Christian God'. Huh? Huh? We're all gonna convert to Islam? Or, there's not gonna be anyone left alive who worships the Christian God? All the media present in the audience could be seen beaming with pleasure, nodding their affirmative approval. The female members of the press present, rushed home after the Obama speech and furiously rummaged through their drawers searching for their favorite dildo, just like they did after Denver when he uttered those spine tingling magic words "Let it be known that today was the day the oceans stopped rising and the planet began to heal"


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

The EBTnation and Sectioneightville might just become even more demanding.   Imagine the EBT nation much like the TSA agent who thought his wages gave him a right to steal from passengers.


----------



## bornright (Sep 30, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the frustrated* Blacks,* Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?
> ...



I was not referring to just blacks......don't know where you could get such a thing from my statement; however I do feel many blacks will be involved in the rioting along with the occupy wallstreet folks and any others that do not have a life.  

It is odd that you called me as a coward seeing as we will never meet.  If we were to meet you might even change your mind.  I am sure you did not mean it and we would probably get along very well.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> In other words, you wish for the return of Jim Crow.




It would be much better for all concerned if you didn't put words in my mouth. I speak quite clearly and am never afraid to voice an opinion no matter how un-politically correct it may be so if that's what I wanted that's exactly what I would have said.  I neither said nor implied that I blieved in any return to the Jim Crow laws and the fact that you would infer that from what I wrote tells me more about your thought process, your prejudice and your bigtory than it does about about anything I may think.  Carry on though, I know it's hard for people like you to let go of their rigidly held bigortries and prejudices.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

In other words, you would be happy with segregation, police beatings, no regulated right for reproductive control, and so forth.

Thanks for being honest.



jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr, the conservatives supported the bad old days, GOP and Dems alike, and the mods and libs supported the Constitution in getting rid of the bad old days.  Which side would you have been on?
> ...


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




Evidently not so well educated and having a long way to go.  We are not discussing who or what makes up the Republican party today, though if memory serves me correctly, former KKK member and US Senator, Robert Byrd, was a member of the Democratic Party up until his death in 2010 and hailed as a great and honered associate of democrats like obama and biden who both honored him at his funeral.  Irelevent though, as my assertion was that the people who have rioted in this nation in the past 45 years where democrats or people who tradionally support and are in turn supported by the democratic party and that most cases of violent civil disobediance in the same time fram where carried out by like minded individuals.  Now rather than stick to the topic of civil disobediance and rioting in the past 45yrs, you bring up criminal acts which have nothing to do with the topic at hand, which is rioting and civil disobediance, nor are within the time frame being discussed for that matter, as your iirelevent to the topic crime happened 50yrs ago.  Evidently you are not so well educated as a well educated person would argue the topic at hand, not bring up irelevent topics from left field to refute my statements.   Now if you would like to discuss the wrongs perpetrated by the Southern whites,  the negroes and the Northern white agitators and communsits during the civil rights movement, which I may add was supported fully by the Republican Party, we can do so.  If you wish to discuss the ramifications of the War of Northern Aggression and the later occupation by Federal Troops of Soveriegn Southern States on the plight of the negro in  Southern America circa early 1960's we can do that also, but at this time that is not the topic of discussion, try to keep up.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words, you would be happy with segregation, police beatings, no regulated right for reproductive control, and so forth.
> 
> Thanks for being honest.
> 
> ...




What is it with you and oldrocks?  Are the two of you just ignorant and actually infer nonsense that was not even remotely implied by the speaker or do you always make it a habit of putting your own words in the mouths of others?  
     Here's the facts about me son.  If I have something to say, I will most certainly say it straight out no matter how politically incorrect it is.  Do I beleive in segregation?  I believe people segregate themselves all on their own without govt help, but  I also beleive that any man that works hard, obeys the law, repects my person and property and teaches his children to do the same can be my neighbor any day of the week.  I am a firm beleiver that I would rather have a decent, honest, law abiding, hard working negro as a neighbor than to have some meth smoking, 10 half built cars in his yard, 11 dirty little kids running around with no supervision, low life as a neighbor, just because the low life is white like me.  Do I believe in police beatings?  Often times I think the Police show way too much restraint such as in the many cities with the ows low lifes running around defectating and urinating in the streets, raping woman, doing drugs, impedeing traffic, hurting decent hard working people's businesses and tuning many city streets and parks into trash dumps and believe the Police should have been allowed to break up these demostrations with mounted units, dogs and tear gas.  On the other hand I don't think the Police beating a man in a wheel chair half to death after tasing him is a good policy.  As for a right to regulated reproductive control.  I'm all for a person's right to control their reproductive rights, which is why I support no bans on birth control. Though I don't see anywhere in the US Constitution that says your right to reproductive control means you have a right for the Tax Payer to pay for your birth control or that your right to reproductive control trumps an innocent baby's right to be protected from murder.  Now in the future you can ask how I think on a subject I'm not shy I'll answer, but it would be best for all concerned not to put words in my mouth.  That is unless you two really are so ignorant that you infered all that nonsense from what I said in which case you're forgiven.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

Your reply is two-edged.  Keep it in mind.  Ignorance appears to be one of your weaknesses.  I will hang on to your "love me" diatribe.

I think you are a fraud, and time will show us all just how much of a fraud you are.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Today's KKK has about 2,000 members according to the hate hustler Morris Dees, and I don't know any of them so I can't tell you what their political persuasion is, but I can tell you that there are so few of them that they couldn't change the outcome of an election for dogcatcher.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Sure, and it was 'libruls' that bombed the church and killed the little girls? Oh yeah, some people were demanding that they be allowed to vote as the Constitution specifies. So it is their fault that people like you bombed the church.
> 
> We understand people like you all too well. Night riding sheet wearing assholes that hide their crimes in the "they made me do it" whine.



I'll lay 10 to 1 it was democrats, Salty!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Prove it!! There were plenty of Dixiecrats that voted against the Civil Rights Act, you shouldn't have ANY trouble naming the dozens of them that joined the Republican Party.

Tell you what, 'dozens' is a pretty tall order, so name half a dozen.

You know, half a dozen might be too much to ask, I'll settle for 3.

Three names, or admit you're full of shit!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

And it was Democrats who passed the Civil Rights and Voting Rights acts, despite the fierce opposition from its southern wing.  Even the GOP in the South voted at higer %s against the acts than their Dem counterparts in the South.

Forget that?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> And it was Democrats who passed the Civil Rights and Voting Rights acts, despite the fierce opposition from its southern wing.  Even the GOP in the South voted at higer %s against the acts than their Dem counterparts in the South.
> 
> Forget that?



Nope, I sure didn't, but I doubt you even have a point in bringing it up. Here's the Southern House vote totals from Wiki...
The original House version:

    Southern Democrats: 787   (793%)
    Southern Republicans: 010   (0100%)

Doesn't look to me like Southerners liked Republicans at all back then or there would have been more people electing them, don't you think?


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> And it was Democrats who passed the Civil Rights and Voting Rights acts, despite the fierce opposition from its southern wing.  Even the GOP in the South voted at higer %s against the acts than their Dem counterparts in the South.
> 
> Forget that?




Forgot it?  I never knew it.

The Civil Rights Act of 1964 (Pub.L. 88-352, 78 Stat. 241, enacted July 2, 1964

The Senate version:[16]
Totals are;
Yea/Nay

Democratic Party: 4621   (6931%) 
Republican Party: 276   (8218%) 
The Senate version, voted on by the House:[16]

Democratic Party: 15391   (6337%) 
Republican Party: 13635   (8020%)


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

Dixiecrats. Now they are GOP.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Dixiecrats. Now they are GOP.



Same challenge AGAIN, Old Rocks, since it's obvious you ignored it the first time...



> Prove it!! There were plenty of Dixiecrats that voted against the Civil Rights Act, you shouldn't have ANY trouble naming the dozens of them that joined the Republican Party.
> 
> Tell you what, 'dozens' is a pretty tall order, so name half a dozen.
> 
> ...



Give it a shot, you fucking fraud!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dixiecrats. Now they are GOP.
> ...



Jesse Helms, Strom Thurman and Mills E. Godwin Jr.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Jesse Helms didn't run for the senate until 1972, therefore he never voted on the Civil rights Act, and couldn't have changed his party affiliation because of it.

Strom Thurmond is correct.

Mills E. Godwin Jr. was a Governor, and as such never voted on the Civil Rights Act. He also didn't change parties until 1972, after being denied a seat at the Virginia Democrat State Convention.

You got one right, can you get 2 more??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice try at dissimulation or you can't read.

GOP politicians in the South voted in higher %s against the legislation than did Dem politicians in the South.

Your figures below prove the issue was not party but geography.  That is how it is taught in high school and college, and your model is taught as false logic.  Call you local high school instructors.




jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And it was Democrats who passed the Civil Rights and Voting Rights acts, despite the fierce opposition from its southern wing.  Even the GOP in the South voted at higer %s against the acts than their Dem counterparts in the South.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Must a lurn'd it from da KKK and dere bros.



What did you learn from the KKK, Truthmatters?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> So today's KKK is made up of Democrats?



Today's KKK is made up of FBI agents. There effectively is no KKK.

Real racists organizations are the Aryan Brotherhood, Nation of Islam, The Southern Poverty Law Center, and the NBPP.

The KKK is a fairytale from years long gone.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Well we won't have to worry about it. Obama won't lose...Now if he had a real conservative running against him he would lose



Bullshit.  You mean if the system weren't rigged he might lose.  It's a corporatecracy for god's sake.  They are both supporting government fiddling with the economy for the advantages of private interests, be they the labor unions, big business, or the one they can both get behind, the big banks and high houses of finance.  Neither one of them give a shit about the sovereign individual, or the rights of the little guy.

Obama is a fucking self-righteous social engineering elite.  He believes that the job of the government is finding the right place in society for everyone, and taking care of them, cradle to grave.  That isn't up to you though.

Romney is just fucking self-righteous.  He believes the ignorant masses have no business being at the decision making table in the first place.

Both of them break bread together behind closed doors.




_The Council on Foreign Relations Building, New York City_


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2012)

If Obama loses there will be rioting. The Takers, Obamaroids and Fluffers will turn violent and ugly, well they're already ugly. OWS will be back with a vengeance.

If Obama wins there will be rioting. The Takers, Obamaroids and Fluffers will soon discover that 25% unemployment is not a good thing and their benefits will be cut. OWS will be back with a vengeance.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2012)

bornright said:


> Many of the frustrated Blacks, Unions, and extremist thought Obama to be their savior only to find themselves deeper in misery.  Yet they do not blame Obama for opportunities taken away.  If Obama loses then we must realize there is a probability there will be rioting in the larger cities of this country.  This is my thought.   What is yours?



I suspect you delude even yourself when you claim this is your "thought".  Why not post what you really feel about blacks, including President Obama, and unions?
Posting such feelings - even on line - maybe therapeutic; it may help you to think, something I doubt very much you have ever actually done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> I suspect you delude even yourself when you claim this is your "thought".  Why not post what you really feel about blacks, including President Obama, and unions?
> Posting such feelings - even on line - maybe therapeutic; it may help you to think, something I doubt very much you have ever actually done.



In your sig, you claim to support campaign finance reform, but I'll bet you will vote against prop 32 - demonstrating again what frauds you leftists are.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking like this is all a moot point.  Seems Obama is pretty well a lock to win now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Looking like this is all a moot point.  Seems Obama is pretty well a lock to win now.



How many votes are you planning to cast for him?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like this is all a moot point.  Seems Obama is pretty well a lock to win now.
> ...



It must really piss you off that the GOP is in such a sorry shape he's going to win without cheating, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> It must really piss you off that the GOP is in such a sorry shape he's going to win without cheating, doesn't it?



Even if Obama could win without fraud, your party will engage in it. Election fraud is a central part of your party.

Republicans will always say the pledge of allegiance - democrats will always engage in election fraud. It's part of the parties make up.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 1, 2012)

Only in third world shitholes like L.A., Detroit, etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2012)

Will an Obama loss lead to rioting?

We will never know, will we?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > So today's KKK is made up of Democrats?
> ...



Link


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Link



What would you do with a link, Shortbus?

{In the words of Special Agent Rollins, the FBI broke the back of the Klan in Mississippi. And eradicated it }

FBI &mdash; FBI Versus the Klan, Part 3

The Klan is a joke.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It must really piss you off that the GOP is in such a sorry shape he's going to win without cheating, doesn't it?
> ...





That's pretty much all to be said at this point.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Looking like this is all a moot point.  Seems Obama is pretty well a lock to win now.



I can give you 20+ reasons why he shouldn't be close, if not for the non issue bull shit the media has gotten upset over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> That's pretty much all to be said at this point.



Look dude, you're a partisan hack - it's not like what you post is rational.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

^Looks like Dumb and Dumber are together again.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like this is all a moot point.  Seems Obama is pretty well a lock to win now.
> ...



Don't need to.  I've been pretty upfront on the board about my feelings Obama doesn't deserve to win.  The GOP has handed him the win this year on a silver platter thanks to Romney's insanely ineffective campaign and his numerous blown opportunities.

That happens.  George W. Bush and Bill Clinton should have been especially vulnerable to losing their re-election bids, and in both cases the opposition party ran joke candidates that ran campaigns that will be held up as examples of "What not to do."  Romney is just following in Dole's and Kerry's pattern.

The real thing we should be discussing here is why the primary process in both parties keeps picking Massachusetts liberals that can't win in the General.  Dukakis, Kerry, Romney.  I mean, c'mon man!  Stop picking these guys.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty much all to be said at this point.
> ...



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Republicans will always say the pledge of allegiance - democrats will always engage in election fraud. It's part of the parties make up.



I'll say one more thing about this post now.  Just stop pretending you're anything but a partisan hack.  Just stop.  If that's your honest opinion about the two political parties then you've completely bought into the GOP propaganda machine.

I can be pretty down on the GOP and DNC, but even I don't have that poor an opinion about the parties.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Traveler said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/6039034-post1.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2012)

bodecea said:


> ^Looks like Dumb and Dumber are together again.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ^Looks like Dumb and Dumber are together again.



^Too dumb to even get it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2012)

bodecea said:


> ^Too dumb to even get it.



We got it Shortbus, you and Dr. Traveler are back together again...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## bornright (Oct 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Will an Obama loss lead to rioting?
> 
> We will never know, will we?



I feel there is a chance Romney could win the election so I would not rule it out just yet.  I personally feel putting up with the rioting would be a minor disappointment if we could defeat the Obama administration.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 5, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Awww, where'd you go, Salt??


----------

